# My first show...why the hell not ;)



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I was in 2 minds whether to keep a log or not but I know majority of the members on here are supportive and thought it might help give me even more of a kick up the arse :tongue: so this log is basically the run up to my first show.

For those who don't know (I won't bore you too much lol) been training about 13 years. I'm 6ft and currently around 233lb started lifting around 126lb mark.

Wanted to compete for a while but always been too nervous of looking sh*t etc. But thought f*ck it, it's about time I did. My missus has been training for like 4 years and competed before me wtf :whistling: not gonna lie still nervous as F*CK Haha.

•Current split is push/pull/legs with day off either side of leg days.

•Food intake is around the 4400cals mark (for those interested I can do a proper macro breakdown)

• Current cycle is 750mg test e ew, 400mg npp, 400mg mast e, 12.5mg aromasin eod. Been on 2 weeks.

I'll upload some current pictures  be kind haha.

show I've picked is a PCA qualifier and I believe currently around 29 weeks out...(I think) got my mind set on classic but could change depending on if body type is suitable for class.

Anyways here we go....... :thumb


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking quality bro, good luck man will be checking in.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking quality bro, good luck man will be checking in.


 Thank you. Appreciate it mate.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking awesome!

Best of luck


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Look fu**ing mint mate! You will smash it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good physique mate. I was the same withmy first show... Thought what if I don't look like i lift stood next to them haha came 3rd and qualified for the British Finals. Was a good experience. Best of luck mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I did PCA Classic Class


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Looking awesome!
> 
> Best of luck


 Thank you. Fingers crossed hey Haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Look fu**ing mint mate! You will smash it


 Hope so mate. Just along as I place well I'll be happy. Its personal to me too. Not one for a sob story but basically my mum has terminal cancer and her being there to watch me will be everything. Thats all that matters.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Good physique mate. I was the same withmy first show... Thought what if I don't look like i lift stood next to them haha came 3rd and qualified for the British Finals. Was a good experience. Best of luck mate


 Haha think it's good to have them nerves tho. Keeps me pushing harder. Thanks mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I did PCA Classic Class


 How did you find it?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Great balance and symmetry man, will be following.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

You're a tank mate, good luck! :thumbup1:

ps. Where's the Jaguars jumper from?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Great balance and symmetry man, will be following.


 Thanks mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> You're a tank mate, good luck! :thumbup1:
> 
> ps. Where's the Jaguars jumper from?


 I've no idea. Had this ages. Pretty sure I got it online. It's too tight now haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jeffj said:


> How did you find it?


 Loved it.

View attachment 169199


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

In... best of luck mate


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looking really good mate. Especially 29 weeks out. Legs are brilliant.

Will be following. I personally think you will do really well.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Looking really good mate. Especially 29 weeks out. Legs are brilliant.
> 
> Will be following. I personally think you will do really well.


 Thank you. Appreciate the follow/support. Got 29 weeks to bring it :thumb


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Goodluck mate in great shape.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update - 234.2lb this morning on waking.

Got a pull workout later, will post it up.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Beeeeaaaassttt :thumbup1:


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

You look superb mate can't wait to se you shredded!! Best of luck, IN!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TITO said:


> You look superb mate can't wait to se you shredded!! Best of luck, IN!


 Good to have you follow :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Pre workout about to go down...if you know you know. :whistling:


----------



## Fongtu (Apr 13, 2018)

Which show is it your doing? Would you not be competing in the first timers class?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Fongtu said:


> Which show is it your doing? Would you not be competing in the first timers class?


 First timers the timing of the show wasn't ideal for me so chose a normal qualifier instead.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout - PULL

• High row machine (hammer strength) 2 x 9

• Rack pull 1 x 7 , 1 x 12 back off

• pull over machine 2 x 10

• chest supported row 1 x 9 , 1 x 13 back off set

• rear delt row (using incline bench facing the bench over a free Smith) 3 x 15

• single arm preacher curl (machine) 1 quad drop set (starting at 15 reps)

POST WORKOUT MEAL - 300g Turkey, 65g rice, 120g rice krispies with almond milk, 1 bagel with 40g jam


----------



## Fongtu (Apr 13, 2018)

jeffj said:


> First timers the timing of the show wasn't ideal for me so chose a normal qualifier instead.


 I mean is there not a first timer class at the show you have chose? Im doing Bodybuilding first timers at the PCA northeast in 12 weeks


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Yesterday's workout - PUSH

• hammer strength shoulder press 2x8, 1x12 back off

• chest press machine 2x8

• weighted dips 1x8, 1x12 back off

• seated cable flies 1x15

• lateral raise machine 3x15

• dual rope tricep extension 1x12, 1x10, 1x9

• single seated preacher curl machine 2x10

• seated ez bar preacher 1x15

Weight is currently at 234.6lb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Great size mate! Notice you use a lot of machines? It obviously hasn't stopped you growing


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Today's workout - PULL
> 
> • High row machine (hammer strength) 2 x 9
> 
> ...


 How do you determine what exercises to do a back off set on? and how much do you reduce the weight by approx mate?

cheers


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TITO said:


> Great size mate! Notice you use a lot of machines? It obviously hasn't stopped you growing


 I use a mix of both mate. I do a rotation of 3 separate push,pull,legs workouts so I can get stronger on everything. For instance that push workout was machine. Next one on Saturday is dumbbells. Machines have their place as you can really load them.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> How do you determine what exercises to do a back off set on? and how much do you reduce the weight by approx mate?
> 
> cheers


 If my rep range if 8-10 for instance if I get lower than the 8 (7 for example) then the next set I'll do a back off and reduce by feel. Then the following rotation I'll try to start on that weight I got 7 for and aim higher. If I get the higher end of the range say 10 or 11 then the next rotation i go heavier. I always try to stay in the lower end of the range and go heavier where I can.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Tonight's session - LEGS (my favourite  )

• Lying hamstring curl 1 x 8, 1x 13 back off

• Banded hack squat 1x8, 1x17 back off

• leg press 1x11

• leg extensions 1x4 (was supposed to be 8 but had knee pain so stopped set right away)

• standing single leg hamstring curl 2x9

• standing calve raises 3x12

•adductor/abductor machine 1x quad drop each way.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Really trying to increase overall mass on my legs. After injury, mentally it's hard! But happy with progress so far.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's session - PULL

Will have a weigh in soon. See where weight is at. Still early days will cycle. 3 weeks today I think it is. Will keep you lot update on this too.

- Intra shake is now 110g cyclic dextrin, 65g peptopro, 15g EAA, 10g creatine.

• wide grip lat pull down 1x10, 1x9

• Tbar row 1x9, 1x 12 back off

• Asssited pull ups 2 x10

• single arm hammer strength row (standing and angled to hit lower lats hard. 1x9, 1x12 back off

• reverse pec deck 1x15, 1x14, 1x14

• chest pulls 2x12

• standing calve raises 3x15

- Post workout meal :- 175g coco pops with almond milk, 1 bagel 60g jam, 60g whey, 100g banana.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout - PUSH

• DB shoulder press 1 x 5, 1 x 13 back off set

• Hammer strength incline press 1 x 11, 1 x 9

• Tricep dip machine 1 x 10

• Pec deck 1 x 15

• Side lateral raise machine 3 x 15

• plate side raise (finisher) 1 x 10

• Dual tricep rope extension 3 x 12

• Single arm cable curl 2 x 10

• straight bar cable curl 1 x 15

I've done a quick clip of the workout to save posting like 10 videos Haha. Hopefully it uploads.

View attachment XiaoYing_Video_1551624644863.mp4


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> • pull over machine


 Lucky having pull over machine I love them



jeffj said:


> Today's workout - PUSH
> 
> • DB shoulder press 1 x 5, 1 x 13 back off set
> 
> ...


 Looking massive mate like that video, what are them dbs your pressing at the start?

Look like a taller seth feroce ￼￼


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Lucky having pull over machine I love them
> 
> Looking massive mate like that video, what are them dbs your pressing at the start?
> 
> Look like a taller seth feroce ￼￼


 Love the pull over machine mate. Great piece of kit. And the dumbbells were 50kg mate. Seth feroce haha love it!! Normally get called Bradley Martin


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> I've done a quick clip of the workout to save posting like 10 videos Haha.


 Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout - LEGS

Managed to beat numbers in the log (quads I loaded slightly less due to knee pain)

• Lying hamstring curl 1x11, 1x9

• Pendulum squat 1x14, 1x20

• Banded hack squat 1x11

• Leg extension 1x10

• Standing single leg hamstring curl 1x12, 1x11

• Abductor/adductor quad drop

• Standing calve raises 3x15

Will have a weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Some more goodies :whistling:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Some more goodies :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 169555


 What do you get from the mast mate? Do you use a it while bulking never used it


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> What do you get from the mast mate? Do you use a it while bulking never used it


 Better sex drive, more control of estrogenic sides etc and slight strength and hardness too. Its cheap enough. Only running it at 400mg


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

How u dose ur cialis mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TITO said:


> How u dose ur cialis mate?


 Currently half a tab e3d I've done. Might try quarters


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

Simon90 said:


> What do you get from the mast mate? Do you use a it while bulking never used it


 Test Mast and NPP is the best bulking stack I've used, I swerved nandrolone for years after reading about bloat, sex drive issues etc.

Ran it with mast and my sex drive is insane, I'm not bloated at all but joints feel amazing and I can actually put size on which was near on impossible when bulking on tren, I also feel the DHT combats potential mental sides from 19-nors.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not posted for a few days as it's my birthday today and was busy all weekend. I'll update properly tomorrow with my workout etc.

Currently sitting at 237lb this morning. But then again that could be the birthday food Haha.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick little update...

Not been active much on here. Had alot going on worked alot and my mum is in hospital. Still been getting my sessions in just not active on here.

Weight as from Thursday was 237lb

I'll post current update below.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Noticed alot more strength and size in my legs since changing the style of training. Low volume, high intensity. Hitting legs hard and heavy every 5 days and it seems to be helping.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wheels are looking good there pal, what exercises, rep range are you doing?


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking fantastic mate! Looks like we are both going through a real tough time right now, keep on pushing mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

GTT said:


> Wheels are looking good there pal, what exercises, rep range are you doing?


 I do 3 different rotations on legs mate. But my main mass builders are heavy banded hack squat, pendulum squat, leg press, single leg curls and lying hamstring curls. Rep range is around 8-10 currently. Usually around the 8 mark.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking fantastic mate! Looks like we are both going through a real tough time right now, keep on pushing mate


 Thanks mate appreciate it. Hope you're good


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Physique update -

Not sure on weight, as scales have decided to go all weird on me. So picking up a new set today. Today is push day, so will update with the workout later today.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Physique update -
> 
> Not sure on weight, as scales have decided to go all weird on me. So picking up a new set today. Today is push day, so will update with the workout later today.
> 
> View attachment 170133


 Looking good mate, wham quads!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Looking good mate, wham quads!!


 Haha thanks mate. Love a leg day :whistling:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Physique update -
> 
> Not sure on weight, as scales have decided to go all weird on me. So picking up a new set today. Today is push day, so will update with the workout later today.
> 
> View attachment 170133


 It's when the scales say 'errorne leg at a time' you know you've become quadzilla


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

GTT said:


> It's when the scales say 'errorne leg at a time' you know you've become quadzilla


 :thumb winning haha. Just finish a push workout. I'm f*cked now


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout - Push

• Smith shoulder press 1 loading set, 1 back off

• Chest press machine 1 loading set, 1 back off

• Close grip bench press 1 loading set, 1 back off set

• Seated cable machine flys 1 loading set to failure

• Seated side lateral 3 sets (1 higher rep, 1 loading, 1 higher rep)

• Dual rope tricep extension 3 loading sets

• Single dumbbell preacher curl 2 loading sets

• Dual cable curl (used bar) 1 loading set


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Today's workout - Push
> 
> • Smith shoulder press 1 loading set, 1 back off
> 
> ...


 We train in similar way, with the one big set and a back off how long you been training like that for I think its best out of all ways ive trained so far


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> We train in similar way, with the one big set and a back off how long you been training like that for I think its best out of all ways ive trained so far


 Been doing this type of training about 3 months now. Have to agree best type of training I've done with regards to my goals. Got alot stronger too.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Simon90 said:


> We train in similar way, with the one big set and a back off how long you been training like that for I think its best out of all ways ive trained so far


 weirdly I am experimenting in similar style myself and like it so far.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

managed to get my leg day volume down perfectly currently. Low enough volume to train really hard and intense but still recover ready for the next leg session. Think that's what some people forget.

You can train hard but if you're not recovering from the workouts, you won't progress. Cliche but 'Train within your recovery capabilities'

Really enjoying leg days currently and can notice a positive effect from it. Leg day tomorrow. I'll update with my workout.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's leg workout -

Lying hamstring curl 1x9, 1x12 back off

Pendulum squat 1x8, 1x15 back off

Leg press 1x10

Leg extension 1x12

Standing single left hamstring curl 1x9, 1x14 back off

Short sweet and heavy. Felt great. Got some changes to the workout plan that I'll start from Tuesday. So keep you lot updated.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Feeling great overall. Feel like I'm feeling denser/thicker. Will have a weigh in tomorrow. Something has to be said for high intensity training. Certainly gives you a different 'look'

Today's workout - Pull

• Lat activation using the dual cable with single handles 1 x 15

• Wide grip lat pulldown 1x12, 1x11

• Hex bar deadlift (no reset/rest) 1x12, 1x9

• Assisted pull ups 1x12, 1x11 with rest pause set

• Chest supported rows 1x12, 1x11

• Single arm lat row 1x20

• Reverse pec deck 1x10 1x8, 1x7 with rest pause set

• Single dumbbell curl 1x12, 1x11


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Lat activation using the dual cable with single handles 1 x 15


 Is this where you are literally pulling down a couple of inches from a pull down? Or the Seated row like JP does?

Do you train with a spot on chest mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Is this where you are literally pulling down a couple of inches from a pull down? Or the Seated row like JP does?
> 
> Do you train with a spot on chest mate


 This is a seated row with dual cables mate. Slow stretch and squeeze.

And I train with a spot but I only use them for like 1 final rep. I HATE a spot from rep 1, unless it's to set up the start of the set.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Also a note for those that are new to nexus and unsure on pulling the plug to try some. Finished the triumph products I had and been on nexus for a decent bit now and rate it just the same as the triumph stuff. If that's any good to anyone?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure if many are following but I'll keep posting Haha.

Yesterday I done my updated routine for push.

Also today's weigh in I am 234lb feeling better and fuller.

• Flat chest press machine 1x10, 1x9

• Low incline dumbbell press 1x9, 1x7

• High incline Smith machine press (aimed at front delts and chest) 1x10, 1x9

• Close grip bench press 1x10

• Pec deck 1x12

• Seated side laterals 3x12 with 1 pivotal set on last set.

• Tricep rope extension 3x12

• Seated single dumbbell preacher curl 2x12

• Standing dual cable curl 1x15


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Not sure if many are following but I'll keep posting Haha.
> 
> Yesterday I done my updated routine for push.
> 
> ...


 I am always following mate, off to do chest myself today. Fantastic physique gonna look really good when your dieted down


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> I am always following mate, off to do chest myself today. Fantastic physique gonna look really good when your dieted down


 Haha that's true. Appreciate the follow mate. And I'm looking forward to seeing how I look when in condition. Will be interesting.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Not sure if many are following but I'll keep posting Haha.
> 
> Yesterday I done my updated routine for push.
> 
> ...


 Following too mate, I just don't post that often, got some serious size, will look very impressive when you diet down.

What exactly you running now mate? Still Test/Mast/NPP?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> Following too mate, I just don't post that often, got some serious size, will look very impressive when you diet down.
> 
> What exactly you running now mate? Still Test/Mast/NPP?


 I'm currently around 24 weeks out I think. So should be able to work on a few things etc and come in reasonable. I'm currently doing 750mg test e, 400mg npp, 400mg mast e mate.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> I'm currently around 24 weeks out I think. So should be able to work on a few things etc and come in reasonable. I'm currently doing 750mg test e, 400mg npp, 400mg mast e mate.


 Long time on tho mate, how long you been on already?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Long time on tho mate, how long you been on already?


 I blast and cruise so there will be a cruise at some point soon. Before my prep cycle. Been on about 7 weeks


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> I blast and cruise so there will be a cruise at some point soon. Before my prep cycle. Been on about 7 weeks


 Need to cruise soon then? Give yourself a 16 week prep cycle?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Need to cruise soon then? Give yourself a 16 week prep cycle?


 Going to be doing a 12 week prep mate.


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Going to be doing a 12 week prep mate.


 12 weeks should be enough, you're not carrying huge amounts of fat at all, just switching the NPP to a dryer compound alone will make a big difference. You've probably got the ideal size for what most are aiming for on here imo


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> 12 weeks should be enough, you're not carrying huge amounts of fat at all, just switching the NPP to a dryer compound alone will make a big difference. You've probably got the ideal size for what most are aiming for on here imo


 Like most men..I carry most of mine in my back and my stomach area. Other than that nothing usually too crazy. So I'll just be ready to graft away and get that condition in. I'll swap out the NPP and use tren ace, lower my test and add in winny and anavar. Maybe halo at the end. Obviously see where I'm at with adding in clen and t3 at some point when its needed and adjust from there.

It's about time I competed Haha. Always been too scared.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg day last night...

• Lying hamstring curl 1x12, 1x10

• Leg extensions 1x12, 1x10 with pivotal set

• Pendulum squat 1x12,1x11

• Leg press 1x12

• Single leg press 1x15

• Single standing hamstring curl 1x12, 1x12 with pivotal set

• Glute bridges on Smith machine 2x12

• Adductor machine 1 rest pause set


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Been doing this type of training about 3 months now. Have to agree best type of training I've done with regards to my goals. Got alot stronger too.


 Can you just explain the one loading set, one backoff thing?

Is that one max set of say 10 reps and one lighter set of say 10 reps, and how many warmup sets?

Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

GTT said:


> Can you just explain the one loading set, one backoff thing?
> 
> Is that one max set of say 10 reps and one lighter set of say 10 reps, and how many warmup sets?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know


 Haha sure mate. Basically if my plan for a certain exercise is say 8-10 all out reps for 2 sets and I fall short on that first set by a rep or two, the next set I do back off set where I reduce the weight slightly (still heavy) and aim for say 12. That make sense?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Haha sure mate. Basically if my plan for a certain exercise is say 8-10 all out reps for 2 sets and I fall short on that first set by a rep or two, the next set I do back off set where I reduce the weight slightly (still heavy) and aim for say 12. That make sense?


 Yep I do that too except the second set with a reduced weight I still aim for 10

I tend to do 2 sets and one exercise on most body parts with the exception of legs and back

PLP routine usually only train 3 days a week as my CNS is battered from high intensity sets


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

GTT said:


> Yep I do that too except the second set with a reduced weight I still aim for 10
> 
> I tend to do 2 sets and one exercise on most body parts with the exception of legs and back
> 
> PLP routine usually only train 3 days a week as my CNS is battered from high intensity sets


 Yea my split works out as 2 on 1 off 1 on 1 off repeat.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Going to be doing a 12 week prep mate.


 Yea in your current condition 12 weeks is plenty. Would probably cruise from around 18 weeks to 12 weeks. Your looking really good so looking forward to the end of prep.

Still following as well fella. :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Yea in your current condition 12 weeks is plenty. Would probably cruise from around 18 weeks to 12 weeks. Your looking really good so looking forward to the end of prep.
> 
> Still following as well fella. :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. Appreciate the support. Yea might do something similar with the cruise. Might add some of my diet up into the log. Might make it more interesting.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Current physique - will weigh in Thursday tho


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Current physique - will weigh in Thursday tho


 Looking good mate, no ****


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TERBO said:


> Looking good mate, no ****


 Nothing wrong with some friendly man love :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick thing to note I've noticed. This cycle I'm doing all my shots eod. Test e, npp, mast e. And sides seems to be way less this way. Also thinking of increasing the npp dosage for the next 6 or 7 weeks before my cruise. Increase from 400mg to 600mg


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Quick thing to note I've noticed. This cycle I'm doing all my shots eod. Test e, npp, mast e. And sides seems to be way less this way. Also thinking of increasing the npp dosage for the next 6 or 7 weeks before my cruise. Increase from 400mg to 600mg


 I'd save it mate and do a longer prep with a month bulk at start, gain more from having a cruise then smashing the npp a month before your contest prep then adding extra in now.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Quick thing to note I've noticed. This cycle I'm doing all my shots eod. Test e, npp, mast e. And sides seems to be way less this way. Also thinking of increasing the npp dosage for the next 6 or 7 weeks before my cruise. Increase from 400mg to 600mg


 Deffo makes a difference mate im doing every day jabs and the difference is blatant


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> I'd save it mate and do a longer prep with a month bulk at start, gain more from having a cruise then smashing the npp a month before your contest prep then adding extra in now.


 Undecided yet mate. Going to see what's best and go from there. Time sure does fly


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

onight's workout - Pull felt pretty good. although glad its rest day tomorrow, feel like my body needs it. been really busy at work the past feels days and doing 12 hour shifts then training after, catches up real quick! anyways the workout...

• Flat Dumbbell press 2 sets

• Low incline Smith press 2 sets

• Shoulder press machine 1 set

• Dip machine 1 set + 1 pivotal set

• Seated cable flyes 1 set + 1 pivotal set

• Seated side lateral machine 2 sets + 1 pivotal set

• Dual rope tricep extension 3 sets

• Seated single dumbbell curl 2 sets

• Dual machine curl 1 set

post workout meal - 175g rice krispies, 60g protein from whey, 1 bagel, 60g jam, 100g banana. love it ?


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

jeffj said:


> onight's workout - Pull felt pretty good. although glad its rest day tomorrow, feel like my body needs it. been really busy at work the past feels days and doing 12 hour shifts then training after, catches up real quick! anyways the workout...
> 
> • Flat Dumbbell press 2 sets
> 
> ...


 Are you coached by Jordan? Looks a lot like the new training plan he's creating.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

S_C said:


> Are you coached by Jordan? Looks a lot like the new training plan he's creating.


 Yes mate I am.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Rest day today...body feels beat up! The rest is well needed. Ready for legs tomorrow. Determined to grow some nasty wheels for September haha. This is where they are currently. I'm happy with the progress but always room to improve of course.

Think the lower volume but higher frequency and intensity is helping their growth.

Hate a pose :whistling:


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Yes mate I am.


 Would you reccomend him mate? Is it personal or more of a cookie cutter same plan for everyone kinda thing? I love his app was thinking about using him in the future as alot of his stuff works well for me and he is very clued up


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Would you reccomend him mate? Is it personal or more of a cookie cutter same plan for everyone kinda thing? I love his app was thinking about using him in the future as alot of his stuff works well for me and he is very clued up


 Couldn't rate him enough mate and that's not me saying that because he's my coach. He knows his sh*t and it shows. Everything is individual too mate.


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Simon90 said:


> Would you reccomend him mate? Is it personal or more of a cookie cutter same plan for everyone kinda thing? I love his app was thinking about using him in the future as alot of his stuff works well for me and he is very clued up


 If he hasn't got space Corinne is very good too and slightly cheaper.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

S_C said:


> If he hasn't got space Corrine is very good too and slightly cheaper.


 Yea I rate corrine just as good. Very respected and knowledgeable


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

today's workout - Pull... overall great session. feeling tired today tho, due to poor sleep last night. still managed a good workout overall. this new pivotal rep system is working well. I like the idea of it and it feels great when implemented in the right way. noticeably more sore but not to the point it's negatively impacting recovery. so think currently we've got it just right. not sure on current weight as haven't weighed myself in a few days. plus no check in with Jordan this week due to him being busy. anyways today's workout..

• dual cable lat activation 1 set

• underhand grip lat pull down 2 sets

• RDL's 2 sets

• Nautilus Pull over machine 1 set, 1 pivotal rep set with iso hold

• Chest supported row 2 sets

• single arm low row, used incline bench set up, facing the bench with low pulley handle attachment 1 set

• Rear delt face/chest pulls 2 sets, 1 pivotal rep set

• Seated Single preacher dumbbell curl 2 sets

• calves 3 sets


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> today's workout - Pull... overall great session. feeling tired today tho, due to poor sleep last night. still managed a good workout overall. this new pivotal rep system is working well. I like the idea of it and it feels great when implemented in the right way. noticeably more sore but not to the point it's negatively impacting recovery. so think currently we've got it just right. not sure on current weight as haven't weighed myself in a few days. plus no check in with Jordan this week due to him being busy. anyways today's workout..
> 
> • dual cable lat activation 1 set
> 
> ...


 Could you explain the pivotal reps please mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Could you explain the pivotal reps please mate


 I basically do a back off set to failure, then rest 30 seconds and get as many more reps as I can (not usually much) with iso hold at the end. It's a killer!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

really good workout today. felt strong over the whole session. really good session. felt noticeably fuller too. today was Push rotation 3

• Flat Smith press (I put it on 1 pin up, almost flat) 2 sets

• Low incline hammer strength press 2 sets

• High incline Smith shoulder press 1 set

• Dip machine 1 set, 1 pivotal rep set

• Pec deck 1 set

• Side lateral machine 2 set, 1 pivotal rep set

• Tricep bar extension 3 sets

• single dumbbell seated preacher 2 sets

• Dual EZ bar curl (seated) 1 set

overall feeling really good today. Great session. current Intra and post nutrition is...

Intra - 110g cyclic dextrin, 65g peptopro, 15g EAA

Post - 175g Rice krispies, 60g protein from whey, 1 bagel, 60g jam, 100g banana.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Currently sat at 237lb as of this morning. Rest day today. Leg day tomorrow..my favourite :tongue:

Here are some updated pictures of where I'm at..


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Currently sat at 237lb as of this morning. Rest day today. Leg day tomorrow..my favourite :tongue:
> 
> Here are some updated pictures of where I'm at..
> 
> ...


 f**k me you've got some size on you mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

sponge2015 said:


> f**k me you've got some size on you mate


 Haha thanks mate. Still got a long way to go but I'm enjoying it and got 22 weeks to change some more.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

For those interested in food/calories/macro breakdown...currently it's this.

Rest day -

Carbs 265g, Fats 97g, Protein 477g - 3841cals

Training day -

Carbs 696g, Fats 108g, Protein 431g - 5480cals


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg workout tonight.. got two nightshifts left so hoping my weight holds where it's at and doesn't drop (nights always impact me negatively)

• Lying hamstring curls - 1 loading set x8 , 1 back off set x 14

• Leg extensions - 1 loading set x 11 , 1 pivotal rep set x14 + 6 pivtoal + iso hold

• Pendulum squat - 1 loading set x 8, 1 back off set x 13

• Close stance Smith squat - 1 loading set x 9

• Single leg press - 1 loading set x 15

• Standing single leg Hamstring curl - 1 loading set x 9, 1 pivotal rep set x 12 + 3 + iso hold

• Glute bridges - 2 loading x 12/10

• Adductor - 1 Rest pause set


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

236lb this morning...think I'm floating around 237lb but nightshifts are bringing me back slightly.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

How do you manage to shovel in 5.5k caloriees lol?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Deltz123 said:


> How do you manage to shovel in 5.5k caloriees lol?


 To be honest. Easily Haha. I could easily have over 1k more if not more. I'm always starving after all my meals :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Current meals today..

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs, 200g 12% fat salmon

Meal 2 - 350g white fish, 10g coconut oil, 350g sweet potato, 2 x rice krispies bars

Meal 3 - 5 heck chicken sausages, 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 3 wraps/pittas

Meal 4 - 300g 5% fat beef, 35g almonds

Meal 5 - pre gym 60mins 60g whey, 110g baby rice, 100g blueberries

Intra shake - 2 litres water, 65g pepto pro, 110g cyclic dextrin, 10g creatine, 15g EAA.

Post workout - 60g whey, 175g rice krispies, 1 bagel, 60g jam, 100g banana

Sat at 237lbs pushing up to 240lb. I've increased my NPP to 600mg ew now (1ml eod)

Will post up my workout tonight.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Really good workout tonight..felt strong and overall great session.

• Flat chest press (machine) 1 loading set x10, 1 back off set x12

• Low incline dumbbell press 1 loading set x9, 1 back off set x12

• Hammer strength shoulder press 1 loading set x9, 1 back off set x10

• Tricep dip machine 1 loading set x 10, 1 pivotal rep set x12+6+iso hold

• Peck dec 1 loading set x15

• Side lateral machine 2 loading sets x10, 1 pivotal rep set x 12+6+iso hold

• Dual rope tricep extension 3 loading sets x10-8reps

• Seated single dumbbell preacher curl 2 loading sets x12

• Dual cable curl 1 loading set x15


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick clip of today's workout..

View attachment XiaoYing_Video_1555097952988.mp4


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout was a really good one. Felt good and got a great mind/muscle connection and good pump too.

• Lying hamstring curls 1 loading set x 8, 1 back off x 12

• Leg extensions 1 loading set x 10, 1 pivotal set x 12 + 4 + iso hold

• Banded hack squat 1 loading set x 10, 1 back off x 12

• Leg press 1 loading set x 10

• Single leg press 1 loading set x 15

• Standing single hamstring curl 1 loading x 10, 1 pivotal set x 14 + 4 + iso hold

• Glute bridges 2 loading sets x 10-8

• Adductor machine 1 x Rest pause set

• Standing calf raises 3 x loading sets 12-8reps


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been quiet the past week as so busy. Still getting my workouts done. Smight increase in food from last week nothing major tho. 5g of coconut oil to meal one on rest day and 1 extra wrap to meal 3.

Strength is still increase for each rotation.

Today's workout was as follows...

• Lat activation 1x15

• Hanmer strength high row 1x9, 1x12 backoff

• RDL 1 x 8, 1x12 back off

• Pull over machine 1x9, pivotal rep set 1x 12 + 4 + 1forced + iso hold

• Chest supported row 1x8, 1x11 back off

• Seated single arm low row 1x20

• Reverse pec deck 2 x 12-10, pivotal rep set 1 x 14 + 4 + iso hold

• Seated single preacher curl 2 x 12

• Calve raises 3x12


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

great workout today. weight sitting around 238lb not sure if this will hold as felt slightly bloated so will re weigh over the next few days. plus I'm on nights again (weight always drops on nights) anyways, great workout! strength up again. been hitting PB's quite consistently lately.

• Flat Smith press (1 pin up) 1x loading 140kg 8reps, 1x backoff 120kg 12reps

• Hammer strength incline press 1 x loading 62.5kg each side (3 plates and a biscuit) x 8 reps, 1 x backoff 50kg each side 12 reps

• skipped shoulder press today due to pain

• dip machine 1 x loading set stack + 25kg 9reps, 1 x pivotal rep set stack 12reps + 4 + 2 forced + iso hold

• Peck dec 1 x loading 69.5kg 15 reps

• tricep dual rope extension 3 x loading sets 60kg 10-8reps

• single arm preacher machine curl 2 x loading sets 40kg each arm 12 reps

• dual machine curl 1 x loading set 15reps (no numbers on weight plate)

will post up some pictures soon.

rest days meals added 5g coconut oil to meal 1 and 1 extra wrap to meal 3


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sounds like your killing it bro, btw I have serious beard envy, your beards the bollox man!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Sounds like your killing it bro, btw I have serious beard envy, your beards the bollox man!!


 Haha beards increase lifts by 24% fact :tongue:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Haha beards increase lifts by 24% fact :tongue:


 Yeap definitely make you more anabolic.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's workout was a really good one (well yesterday now)

I'm at work so will keep this updated quickish.

Legs -

• Lying hamstring curls 1 x loading set 8 reps, 1 x backoff set 11reps

• Leg extensions 1 x loading set 12reps, 1 x pivotal rep set 15reps + 5 + iso hold

• Pendulum squat 1 x loading set 10 reps, 1 back off set 20 reps

• Close stance Smith squat 1 x loading set 9 reps

• Single leg press 1 x loading set 15 reps

• Standing single leg hamstring curl 1 x loading set 12 reps, 1 x pivotal rep set 14 reps + 4 + iso hold

• Glute bridges 2 x loading sets 10 reps

Current update below...very poor, rushed pictures Haha.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another physique update from today. Now 20 weeks out. Actually looking forward to seeing how this comes together in prep.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Spoke with coach...he's happy with how things are going. 20 weeks out now. Another 8 weeks of off season before prep begins, then bring everything together.

Today's workout pull -

• Lat activation on seated row (dual cable) 1 set 15reps

• Wide grip lat pull down. 1 loading x 8, 1 backoff x 12

• RDL 1 loading set x 6, 1 back off x 9

• Assisted Chins 1 loading x 12, 1 pivotal set x 12 + 3 + iso hold

• close grip seated row 1 loading x 9, 1 backoff x 11

• Seated single arm low row 1 loading x 20

• High cable rear delt pull 3 loading x 12-10

• Seated single arm preacher curl 2 loading x 12-10


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Noticed I haven't put many back pictures up. Really working hard on overall improvement in my back. Feel its lagging behind. Need more thickness and to be honest width too. Here is an update of where it's at.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's update - sitting around 237/238lb. Slight food changes on training day, mostly around the training window. Slowly pushing for a tidy 240lb


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Today's update - sitting around 237/238lb. Slight food changes on training day, mostly around the training window. Slowly pushing for a tidy 240lb


 Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Get the cap off and get a beanie on ffs, you'll look bigger.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Get the cap off and get a beanie on ffs, you'll look bigger.


 :thumb although I don't suit a beanie Haha


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> :thumb although I don't suit a beanie Haha


 What cals you currently on mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> What cals you currently on mate?


 5500 on training days and around 3400 on rest days.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> 5500 on training days and around 3400 on rest days.


 You think having less on rest days helps keep your appetite higher for training days?

Never tried this approach just eaten same everyday, what benefits you noticed from this mate? Any cons?

Id be interested in trying this, is over 2k cals not a big drop tho mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> You think having less on rest days helps keep your appetite higher for training days?
> 
> Never tried this approach just eaten same everyday, what benefits you noticed from this mate? Any cons?
> 
> Id be interested in trying this, is over 2k cals not a big drop tho mate?


 Helps keep the fat gains lower, as 5500 cals (of which 700g are carbs) is way too much on a rest day. So it gives my body a break and allows insulin sensitivity to stay high and allow my digestion/hunger to stay really good.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Helps keep the fat gains lower, as 5500 cals (of which 700g are carbs) is way too much on a rest day. So it gives my body a break and allows insulin sensitivity to stay high and allow my digestion/hunger to stay really good.


 Nice one mate going to start doing that as I find 4 or 5 days hitting those sort of cals constantly just got no appetite, this should help :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Nice one mate going to start doing that as I find 4 or 5 days hitting those sort of cals constantly just got no appetite, this should help :thumbup1:


 See how you get on mate. Reduce your carbs on rest day.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

This was the other picture. I thought it uploaded :whistling:


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

you noticed much difference running the mast at 400mg throughout? any change in libido or mood etc.

Interesting point on lowering carbs/cals on rest days.. may give that a go myself!

look in good condition, good luck with the prep! :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

darren.1987 said:


> you noticed much difference running the mast at 400mg throughout? any change in libido or mood etc.
> 
> Interesting point on lowering carbs/cals on rest days.. may give that a go myself!
> 
> look in good condition, good luck with the prep! :thumbup1:


 Feel like sides have been less. Haven't needed hardly any a.i either. Libido has been good and feel like I feel slightly dryer than normal on a bulk. Would happily add again.

And thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Really good workout yesterday. Was looking forward to this one and trying to beat numbers from last rotation. Which I done :tongue:

push day -

• Low incline dumbbell press (1 pin up) -1 loading set 60kg x 8, 1 back off set 50kg x 12

• Incline hammer strength press (low incline) - 1 loading set 65kg each side x 7, 1 back off set 50kg x 13

• Hammer strength Shoulder press - 1 loading set 60kg each side x 10

• Dips (tricep focused) - 1 loading set bodyweight + 20kg x 9, 1 pivotal set x 14 + 4 + iso hold

• Peck dec - 1 loading set 69.5kg x 15

• Side lateral machine 2 loading sets 45kg x 12, 1 pivotal set x 14 + 5 + iso hold

• Tricep straight bar pushdown - 3 loading sets full stack x 12

• Seated single dumbbell preacher curl - 2 loading sets 15kg x 12

• dual machine preacher curl - 1 loading set x 15


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

Do you train bi's on push and pull on consecutive days?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

S_C said:


> Do you train bi's on push and pull on consecutive days?


 Yes mate. Sorry just seen this. I do 2 sets on pull and 3 sets on push


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Yes mate. Sorry just seen this. I do 2 sets on pull and 3 sets on push


 What's the reason behind that? Do you find it easier to train them with push when biceps/forearms are less fatigued?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

S_C said:


> What's the reason behind that? Do you find it easier to train them with push when biceps/forearms are less fatigued?


 With them getting indirect work from heavy pull work, it's better to add them in on push day where they are not fatigued and can do some all out sets. Pull day is just a top up.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is good and had a good weekend. Any of your get over to body power? Wasnt really interested in the actual expo. I only went for the pca show and then literally went to the JP stand and spoke to the team and went home. Some great competitors on the stage.

It's given me even more drive for September. Think my prep starts in 5 weeks. Trying to hit the 240lb mark before prep. Currently sat at 238.5lb so not far off. I'll post an update below. But yea super excited to see what can happen over the next 17 weeks.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Really strong session last night. Beat more numbers and hit some good heavy lifts. Feeling in a great place at the minute. Anyways...yesterdays workout.

Push -

• Flat machine press 2 sets (1 loading 170kg, 1 backoff 140kg

• Low incline dumbbell press 2 sets (1 loading 60kg, 1 back off 50kg)

• Hammer strength shoulder press 1 loading set 70kg each side

• Tricep dip machine 2 sets (1 loading stack + 25kg, 1 pivitol set 120kg + 4reps + iso hold)

• pec deck 1 loading set 69.5kg

• Side lateral machine raise 3 sets (2 loading 45kg side, 1 pivotal 35kg side + 5 reps + iso hold)

• Tricep straight bar pull down 3 sets (3 loading full stack plus 5kg)

• Seated single arm preacher curl 2 sets (2 loading 35kg each arm)

• Dual machine preacher curl 1 loading set 30kg


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update...great few days of training. Cruising now for the few weeks before prep starts. Strength still increasing which is good. Manage to beat my last few numbers on push day Tuesday. Got 62.5kg dumbbells on low incline press for 7 and had a really good leg workout yesterday too.

Food on rest day has increased slightly. Prep starting in 4 weeks, so pushing the last few bits out of this off season, before prep begins.

Currently hovering around 237-238lb which isn't too bad, considering I've dropped the rest of the anabolics and now on s cruise dose of test. I'll post current update below. Really excited for this prep and to what's under this fluff :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

That morning face tho :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another good session in the bag..

Pull -

• Seated dual handle row (lat activation) 1 set

• Hammer strength pull down 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Snatch grip RDL 2 loading sets

• Pull over machine 2 sets (1 loading , 1 Pivotal set)

• Chest supported row 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Single arm low row 1 loading set (high rep set)

• rear delts on reverse pec deck 3 sets (2 loading, 1 pivotal)

• Single arm seated preacher machine curl 2 loading sets.

Was messing around with poses. Need way more practice on these angles Haha. Got a posing session Friday actually.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

All registered for my show now. Registered today. Feels more real now  nervous but cannot wait. been getting my head down and getting things done. Haven't posted much as not many people seem bothered :huh: so wasnt sure. Anyway this is where I'm at..prep starts in just over 2 weeks.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffj said:


> All registered for my show now. Registered today. Feels more real now  nervous but cannot wait. been getting my head down and getting things done. Haven't posted much as not many people seem bothered :huh: so wasnt sure. Anyway this is where I'm at..prep starts in just over 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 172407


 Still following chap. Didn't need my input as your we're gaining well and knew what you were doing. Be more interested now that the pre comp is starting.

Yip pretty surreal registering the first time. It was about 16 years ago since I did my first but I still remember the nerves. Will add my input if you want advice over the next few weeks.

Your starting well so honestly believe your going to look brilliant come show day.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

What show you doing mate ?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Still following chap. Didn't need my input as your we're gaining well and knew what you were doing. Be more interested now that the pre comp is starting.
> 
> Yip pretty surreal registering the first time. It was about 16 years ago since I did my first but I still remember the nerves. Will add my input if you want advice over the next few weeks.
> 
> Your starting well so honestly believe your going to look brilliant come show day.


 Thanks mate. Appreciate that, always good to get advice and tips off others. Can never know too much Haha. I'm excited for this prep to be honest and seeing how I look under this off season fluff. Feel well nervous Haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> What show you doing mate ?


 I'm doing PCA Midlands mate.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok mate great. I'm looking at PCA myself. A year away for me yet. I'm going to the first timer show this Sunday in Coventry to get an idea. Good luck with it mate. I'm watching your progress.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Ok mate great. I'm looking at PCA myself. A year away for me yet. I'm going to the first timer show this Sunday in Coventry to get an idea. Good luck with it mate. I'm watching your progress.


 Oh nice..PCA seems a really good organisation from all the shows I've been to (not competed) what class would you look at competing in?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Oh nice..PCA seems a really good organisation from all the shows I've been to (not competed) what class would you look at competing in?


 I really dunno yet. I have 53 weeks to see how I look etc. I will be doing the first timer show so all first timers. I will be 39.5 year old so Won't be able to do over 40. I get married the same year and had a childhood dream of doing it before my 40th. It's about me vs me mate rather than trying to win. Im an ex alcoholic so just getting there is a win for me.

I'm going on Sunday to see how it all works. Only been to nabba shows which was terrible.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> I really dunno yet. I have 53 weeks to see how I look etc. I will be doing the first timer show so all first timers. I will be 39.5 year old so Won't be able to do over 40. I get married the same year and had a childhood dream of doing it before my 40th. It's about me vs me mate rather than trying to win. Im an ex alcoholic so just getting there is a win for me.
> 
> I'm going on Sunday to see how it all works. Only been to nabba shows which was terrible.


 Even more respect to you then mate. My brother has been in the position. Will 100% follow and support if you do. Also hope it's fun this weekend. My hometown too haha


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Even more respect to you then mate. My brother has been in the position. Will 100% follow and support if you do. Also hope it's fun this weekend. My hometown too haha


 Are you not going to watch ? I will re start my log soon.just been busy with work etc. I was an alcoholic but a very successful business man. I'm just putting things in place so I can take a year out to give 100% to my training. I'm jut the sort to fail mate .


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Are you not going to watch ? I will re start my log soon.just been busy with work etc. I was an alcoholic but a very successful business man. I'm just putting things in place so I can take a year out to give 100% to my training. I'm jut the sort to fail mate .


 I'm working mate. Would be good to go tho. Might see if I can get it off. As for your last part...change that then mate. Do yourself proud and don't think you're gonna fail.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> I'm working mate. Would be good to go tho. Might see if I can get it off. As for your last part...change that then mate. Do yourself proud and don't think you're gonna fail.


 I'm on it don't worry. Tried to DM you but said you don't accept them .


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> I'm working mate. Would be good to go tho. Might see if I can get it off. As for your last part...change that then mate. Do yourself proud and don't think you're gonna fail.


 I meant not fail hahahah. Typo.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

How was the posing session mate. Always cHecking in here to see how it's going, you are gonna look fantastic, good to see someone going into there first show with size on em loads of people now adays are going in looking like aids victims lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> I'm on it don't worry. Tried to DM you but said you don't accept them .


 God knows why that is mate. That's new to me. I'll try DM you.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> How was the posing session mate. Always cHecking in here to see how it's going, you are gonna look fantastic, good to see someone going into there first show with size on em loads of people now adays are going in looking like aids victims lol


 Was really good actually mate. Alot harder than I thought Haha. Went with Emma hyndman, so I'm confident she can help with my amateur posing Haha. I just keep practicing daily and also trying other classic type poses. Hoping I can hold onto majority or my strength and size in prep. Will be interesting to see how I look. I want to use my rebound to get to the 250s


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Owl man said:


> is there a reason for this ?


 Sorted now mate. Inbox was full


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just an update for everyone. I'm coming up to week 4 of my cruise now. Currently sitting at 237.5lb and strength pretty much steady not increasing on most lifts but also not dropping much either. Got another few weeks left if cruise before I do bloods and blast again. Start my prep next week I believe. It's a rest day today. Ready for legs tomorrow.

Really enjoying my leg training at the minute, feel I can connect well with the muscle and hit it exactly how I want to hit it. Will post up my workout tomorrow after my session. Hopefully its decent as I'm on nightshift currently and they kill me off.

Think I'm 13 weeks out this weekend.

Here is a recent update of where I'm at.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh ! Lovely flowers! They're my favorite

your legs look good too


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

anna1 said:


> Oh ! Lovely flowers! They're my favorite
> 
> your legs look good too


 Of course I picked the flowers haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Prep officially starts this Thursday although food came down from Thursday just gone. Not sure on weight currently. Will weigh in tomorrow. Strength still good. Had a good leg workout last night. I'll post below for those interested.

• Lying hamstring curls 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Leg extensions 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

• Banded hack squat 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Leg press 1 loading set

• Single leg standing hamstring curl 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

• Adductors 1 rest pause set

• Glute bridges 2 loading sets

• Standing calve raises 3 sets

Still cruising currently but should be blasting again soon. Will post up the cycle when I start it.

Growing them wheels... :tongue:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is good. Everything is going ok. I've quieter the last few days. Had a few things going on and my mum hasn't been great. So kind of been quiet. Training still going well and going strong. I'll have a better update from tomorrow after check in and training etc.

Also wanted to share this picture. Just a quick insight into things and recovering from my injury. The left picture was after surgery and when the brace came off. The right picture is the most recent. So as you can see its not been easy growing these wheels back :mellow: but you do what you got to do.

Anyways meal number 3 going in. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> The left picture was after surgery and when the brace came off. The right picture is the most recent.


 Wow, looks like it never happened mate :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Things are going well. Prep going relatively well. I'm in weird place at the minute. Calories dropped so I feel less full and smaller but I'm not lean enough to feel lean or good. Haha so I'm in this no mans land of skinny fat feeling. Also just started my cycle again so not feeling that yet either. Few more weeks I'm sure it will change.

Had some posing today with Emma hyndman. Went well. Feeling better through some of the poses back again in 2 weeks. Here's a picture from today's session.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Things are going well. Prep going relatively well. I'm in weird place at the minute.* Calories dropped so I feel less full and smaller but I'm not lean enough to feel lean or good. Haha so I'm in this no mans land of skinny fat feeling. *Also just started my cycle again so not feeling that yet either. Few more weeks I'm sure it will change.
> 
> Had some posing today with Emma hyndman. Went well. Feeling better through some of the poses back again in 2 weeks. Here's a picture from today's session.
> 
> View attachment 173031


 Most head**** stage of cutting dude, we all been there. I describe myself at this stage as "flat and "fat" lol. It dramatizes your level of BF because the flatness from lack of cals and carbs.

Depending on how much cardio you do will also flatten you out, Still looking good bro, legs and calve looking sick!!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Most head**** stage of cutting dude, we all been there. I describe myself at this stage as "flat and "fat" lol. It dramatizes your level of BF because the flatness from lack of cals and carbs.
> 
> Depending on how much cardio you do will also flatten you out, Still looking good bro, legs and calve looking sick!!!


 Literally like that ?? flat and fat Haha. Feels so weird. Plus only went back on cycle 2 days ago so that doesn't help. Give it a few weeks I'm sure it will change.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Really good workout yesterday (push)

Flat dumbbell press 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

Low incline smith 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

Smith shoulder press (1 loading set)

Dips 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

Pec deck (1 loading set)

Machine side lateral 3 sets (2 loading, 1 pivotal)

Tricep pull down (3 loading sets)

Seated single preacher curl (2 loading sets)

Dual seated preacher machine curl (1 loading set)

Then today had legs...very good workout. Feeling strong and weight down 2lbs. Now sitting at 230lb. Holding strength currently. Reduced carbs as of tomorrow to see another drop hopefully.

Standing single hamstring curl 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

Leg extensions 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

Smith squat 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

Pendulum squat (1 loading set)

Single leg press (1 loading set)

Lying hamstring curl 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

Adductors 1 rest pause set

Glute bridge machine (2 loading sets)

Standing calf raises (3 loading sets)

Here's current update of physique. Way more to come off but happy so far.

If anyone is interested in current diet I'm happy to post below.

Blast started again last week.

600mg test, 300mg mast e, 500mg primo

Will add in compounds as and when.


----------



## M73 (Feb 18, 2018)

Looking good mate, yess I would be interested in seeing current diet. Please post. Cheers atb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

M73 said:


> Looking good mate, yess I would be interested in seeing current diet. Please post. Cheers atb


 Will post up tonight mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's another from check in yesterday..sitting at 230lb


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

You used primo before? I have 14 vials of it lol. Was looking to run after a show if I was to ever compete


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> You used primo before? I have 14 vials of it lol. Was looking to run after a show if I was to ever compete


 No mate first time using it this prep. See how I get in with it. I know a few rate it highly. Especially for it low sides for longer cycles.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well. Training pull tonight so will have another update later.

More posing practice again this Thursday too..


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

jeffj said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Training pull tonight so will have another update later.
> 
> More posing practice again this Thursday too..
> 
> View attachment 173255


 I checked out Emma and she's so hot I'd slap her

so are you , ok  x


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Training pull tonight so will have another update later.
> 
> More posing practice again this Thursday too..
> 
> View attachment 173255


 Smashing it mate, one of the best logs on here. Interested to see what primo treats you like.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

anna1 said:


> I checked out Emma and she's so hot I'd slap her
> 
> so are you , ok  x


 You're one to talk Anna.. ^_^ always perving, I mean checking out your log :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Smashing it mate, one of the best logs on here. Interested to see what primo treats you like.


 Thanks mate. Appreciate it. Was originally in two minds about keeping one on here or not. I'm going to add a bit more detail on here from now too. Will also post up my current later after my session.

With the primo its early days but I'll update you on it mate. One thing is tho. It's so thin. It's like water. Using the nexus primo 150mg


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

jeffj said:


> You're one to talk Anna.. ^_^ always perving, I mean checking out your log :whistling:


 Haha . Some good material up here too

looking great !


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Lookin forward to seeing your progress mate gonna look fantastic peeled. What are you eating post workout now your cutting mate, always made me hungry talking about jam bagels and.coco pops lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Lookin forward to seeing your progress mate gonna look fantastic peeled. What are you eating post workout now your cutting mate, always made me hungry talking about jam bagels and.coco pops lol


 Thanks mate. Means alot. I'm intrigued myself as never dieted down to this level before. So we will see Haha. Post workout currently is 20g whey immediately on finish of training. Then 30 mins later 130g coco pops, 60g whey, 1 bagel, 50g jam. Gitted before it was a feast. I loved it Haha. It was 175g coco pops, 60g whey, 100g banana, 2 bagels, 60g jam.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So check in today - last week was at 230lb. This week sat at 226lb. Strength holding at the minute, which is my priority. I need to try HARD to maintain that strength to hold into that mass and bring that dense, dry looking condition.

Added in 25mcg t3 daily and 300mg tren e

Today I had posing with Emma Hyndman and then afterwards trained legs. Posing actually felt really good today. Alot better and poses are beginning to click more.

Legs was a really good strong season. Will post workout below and also quick shot of check in and one of my posing.

Current cycle is 600mg test e, 300mg mast e, 500mg primo, 300mg tren e all ew but split into eod shots, and then 25mcg t3 ed.

Legs tonight...

• lying hamstring curls 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• leg extensions 2 sets (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

• pendulum squat 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• smith squat 1 loading squat

• single leg press 1 loading set each leg

• single standing hamstring curl 2 sets each leg (1 loading, 1 pivotal)

• adductors 1 rest pause set

• glute raises 2 loading sets

• standing calve raises 3 loading sets


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Your beards ****img awesome mate, honestly every time I check in here I'm just in awe.

no ****


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Matt6210 said:


> Your beards ****img awesome mate, honestly every time I check in here I'm just in awe.
> 
> no ****


 lol same, more beard hair then I have on my head.....


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Your beards ****img awesome mate, honestly every time I check in here I'm just in awe.
> 
> no ****


 :thumb :whistling: Thanks mate haha...I've got to trim it down for the show aswel


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> :thumb :whistling: Thanks mate haha...I've got to trim it down for the show aswel


 f**k that bro, dont do it


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> f**k that bro, dont do it


 It's too long for the stage i think. Hides my chest in the quarter turns and side chest Haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Look how thick it is tho :whistling: (no ****) wish my off season gains were as quick as my beards


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Sitting at 224lb this morning. Slowly dropping but way way more to come off. Rest day meals changed slightly. Taking some carbs out. I've got legs tonight. So will update after my session. Legs in this heat....must be crazy :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been slightly quieter past few days due to nightshifts etc. Always so busy and get no time to myself on them. Will have a weigh in tomorrow see where I'm at. Strength has been good for the most part. Today it was hard to tell as I only had like 2 hours sleep after my nightshift, then trained. But was decent. I'll put some updated pics up. Where I'm at. (Not great pics tho)










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Been slightly quieter past few days due to nightshifts etc. Always so busy and get no time to myself on them. Will have a weigh in tomorrow see where I'm at. Strength has been good for the most part. Today it was hard to tell as I only had like 2 hours sleep after my nightshift, then trained. But was decent. I'll put some updated pics up. Where I'm at. (Not great pics tho)
> 
> View attachment 173599
> 
> ...


 What juice and calories you cutting on bro? Just started a cut myself.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> What juice and calories you cutting on bro? Just started a cut myself.


 Cycle currently is

600mg test e

300mg mast e

500mg primo

200mg tren e

This is each week but I split into eod shots. Calories I'd have to work out mate. But in training days. Just short of 5000 and rest days around 3000. Obviously this is rough. I'd have to work it out. But it's there abouts.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Cycle currently is
> 
> 600mg test e
> 
> ...


 What you weighing? You dropping weight on 5k cals on training days? I'm going

400 prop

400 tren ace

400 mast prop

i think..

was going to eat 3k everyday tho I'm currently 100kg.

think primo bringing much?, Ive got some in, I'm not good with tren may drop down a little and add primo.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> What you weighing? You dropping weight on 5k cals on training days? I'm going
> 
> 400 prop
> 
> ...


 Not sure as of today but as of Thursday I was 224lb. Dropped from 238lb 6 weeks ago. So weight is coming down.

Primo I'm unsure but it's not just for the obvious effect. I'm using it in synergy with other compounds and the effects it brings together.

Will be adding in some clen, winny and var soon.

Forgot to mention also using 25mcg of t3 a day currently on waking.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Not sure as of today but as of Thursday I was 224lb. Dropped from 238lb 6 weeks ago. So weight is coming down.
> 
> Primo I'm unsure but it's not just for the obvious effect. I'm using it in synergy with other compounds and the effects it brings together.
> 
> ...


 Cheers bro, think I should up cals training days?

think I'll add in primo and lower the tren.

great log and beard mate

i was going to leave t3 till I stalled.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Matt6210 said:


> Cheers bro, think I should up cals training days?
> 
> think I'll add in primo and lower the tren.
> 
> ...


 Depends how you train mate. But for me. Calories will always be higher on training days due to the demand. Plus priority for me is to keep as much strength as possible. To hold onto that muscle and help bring a dense look.

T3 I don't use it as boost as such, I use it to keep my t3 levels optimal. When we diet sometimes levels drop and metabolism slows. This just keeps it in check


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Depends how you train mate. But for me. Calories will always be higher on training days due to the demand. Plus priority for me is to keep as much strength as possible. To hold onto that muscle and help bring a dense look.
> 
> T3 I don't use it as boost as such, I use it to keep my t3 levels optimal. When we diet sometimes levels drop and metabolism slows. This just keeps it in check


 Cheers for advice mate I'll up cals on training days.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Check in today went well, although weight was the same. Feeling in a good place. Starting to get leaner and strength has been good for now. Had a really strong leg workout yesterday. Broke every lift in the log book. And this was after 2 hours sleep after my nightshift too.

I'll post workout below..

• Lying Hamstring curls 2 sets

1 loading- whole stack for 15 (the aim was 12) back off - minus 20kg off stack for 20reps

• Leg extension 2 sets

1 loading - 170kg for 12

1 pivotal - 100kg for 22 pause for 20secs then 5 more

• Close stance smith squat 2 sets

1 loading - 120kg for 12

1 back off - 90kg for 19

• Pendulum squat 1 set

1 loading set - 70kg for 8

• Single leg press 1 set per leg

1 loading set 120kg for 15

• Standing single leg hamstring curl 2 sets

1 loading full stack (75kg) for 12

1 pivotal 60kg for 15 with pause and 5 extra

• Adductors 1 rest pause set

60kg 15+4+3

• Toe press for calves 3 sets

3 loading sets 200kg for 15 with 3 secs pause on each stretch

Food has dropped alot now.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Think going well. Changes coming along nicely. Haven't weighed yet. Will weigh in thursday morning. Got leg training tonight. So will update on that.

Today's food...

Meal 1 - 150g salmon, 10 egg whites

Meal 2 - 350g white fish

Meal 3 - 300g chicken 250g sweet potato

Meal 4 - 300g 5% fat beef

Meal 5 (pre workout) - 60g baby rice, 60g whey, 100g blueberries

Intra workout - 50g HBCD, 50g peptopro, 5g creatine

Immediately after training- 20g whey

Post workout - 100g rice krispies, 60g whey, 3 rice cakes, 30g jam

Cycle currently is 600mg test e, 300mg mast e, 500mg primo, 200mg tren e, 37.5mcg t3, 20mcg clen.

Quick update below....currently 6 weeks out.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not sure if people are still following or not but update from today. Great workout last night. Strength up. Hit some good numbers. Check I today. Weight is down to 219lb but still feeling good and strong. No changes this week with diet or cardio. Just another week to grind out.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Not sure if people are still following or not but update from today.


 Still following... looking good mate :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update..currently sitting at 215lb now. Weight is coming down quite a fair bit.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

You might have to get under 200lb


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

how long you been cutting for now mate ?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

still following


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

swole troll said:


> how long you been cutting for now mate ?


 7 weeks I think mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Current update..quick one as busy day ahead. But this is where I'm at. Rest day today and very low carbs.

Will be training pull tomorrow. So will probably have a better update. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking good mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Looking good mate


 Thanks mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Pull workout today. Overall volume has been reduced to allow for optimal recovery. Due to the reduced calories etc. Todays workout..

• Wide grip pull down 2 sets (1 loading, 1 backoff)

• chest supported rows 2 sets (1 loading, 1 backoff)

• assisted Chins 1 loading set

• close grip seated row 2 sets (1 loading, 1 backoff)

• single arm row 1 loading set

• rear delts on reverse pec deck 3 loading sets

• preacher curl machine 2 loading sets

• toe press 3 loading sets

Now resting and getting my remaining meals in. Push day tomorrow.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Coming along nicely mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update...sitting at 206lb now. Really really struggling tho now. Here's a quick update anyway. Flat as hell but its needed to get leaner at the minute.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Check in today waiting to see if any changes to the plan.


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Great progress mate, keep it up! How long until your show?

What you running at the moment?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Lloyd H said:


> Great progress mate, keep it up! How long until your show?
> 
> What you running at the moment?


 18 days mate.

Currently 400mg test e, 400mg tren e, 500mg primo, 300mg mast e, 50mg anavar, 50mg winny


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

out of interest how tall are you?


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

jeffj said:


> 18 days mate.
> 
> Currently 400mg test e, 400mg tren e, 500mg primo, 300mg mast e, 50mg anavar, 50mg winny


 Should smash it now mate, brilliant condition fair play from when the you started the log come a long way. You running that up to the show, or stopping few weeks before?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> out of interest how tall are you?


 6ft mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Lloyd H said:


> Should smash it now mate, brilliant condition fair play from when the you started the log come a long way. You running that up to the show, or stopping few weeks before?


 Thanks mate. Appreciate it. I'm going to continue this into the show


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate it. I'm going to continue this into the show


 Keep us updated with the log mate will be following, be interesting to see your condition last couple days out from the show,


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Lloyd H said:


> Keep us updated with the log mate will be following, be interesting to see your condition last couple days out from the show,


 Yea I will mate. Want some really solid condition


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> 6ft mate


 6ft and currently 97Kg and still cutting 

you may need another 10-20 kg of muscle once you get through the novice section

or are you just going with it and see what happens for now?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> 6ft and currently 97Kg and still cutting
> 
> you may need another 10-20 kg of muscle once you get through the novice section
> 
> or are you just going with it and see what happens for now?


 Chris bumstead is 6'1" and around 97kg I don't see your point?? Weight is irrelevant. Plus it's my FIRST SHOW. I'm in this for the long game, so weight will come over time but realistically, what classic bodybuilder is currently 117kg on stage? Arash rahbar is 5'11" and around 87kg.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Chris bumstead is 6'1" and around 97kg I don't see your point?? Weight is irrelevant. Plus it's my FIRST SHOW. I'm in this for the long game, so weight will come over time but realistically, what classic bodybuilder is currently 117kg on stage? Arash rahbar is 5'11" and around 87kg.





> you may need another 10-20 kg of muscle once you get through the novice section





> Plus it's my FIRST SHOW. I'm in this for the long game, so weight will come over time


 novice = first

may = a possibility

so weight will come over time= agreement

therefore you may need 10kg more. 20kg is obviously not for the class you are looking at 

In competitions at this time we see the extreme end of each classification winning rather than what I would call the "ideal"

from bubble guts downwards.

you may find that this is not the case if you look towards the wff although their UK championships was in May.

A friend of mine took the w ff masters universe in 2016 and this is where calum von moger came through ( played arnie in the weider movie)


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update..sitting around 206lb. Strength still holding out which is what I want. We have a leg workout tonight. Which I cannot wait for! Plus I get that post workout meal  100g coco pops with 60g choc mint whey.

Leg workout tonight - (lowered volume)

Lying hamstring curl - 2 sets of 8-10

Paused leg press - 2 sets of 10-12

Hack - 1 sets of 20

Single leg seated ham curl - 1 set of 8-10

glute bridge on smith - 2 sets of 8-12

Adductor - 1 rp set

hanging leg raises - 2 sets, body weight

calves - 3 x 10-12

Still more work to be done but this is where I'm at..


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Quick update..sitting around 206lb. Strength still holding out which is what I want. We have a leg workout tonight. Which I cannot wait for! Plus I get that post workout meal  100g coco pops with 60g choc mint whey.
> 
> Leg workout tonight - (lowered volume)
> 
> ...


 Your in a good place mate!!!

p.s love your pussy..!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

MM84 said:


> Your in a good place mate!!!
> 
> p.s love your pussy..!!


 ?? gotta love the pussy


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Quick update..sitting around 206lb. Strength still holding out which is what I want. We have a leg workout tonight. Which I cannot wait for! Plus I get that post workout meal  100g coco pops with 60g choc mint whey.
> 
> Leg workout tonight - (lowered volume)
> 
> ...


 Starting to come in well chap. How many weeks out?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Starting to come in well chap. How many weeks out?


 Thanks mate...just short of 2 weeks


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Changes from today..cardio increased to 55mins on rest days. Zero carbs on rest days now too. Really nailing these last days now.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate...just short of 2 weeks


 Well on target then mate. Excited to see you on show day. Looking great.

How you finding the prep. Can be pretty miserable at times :lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Well on target then mate. Excited to see you on show day. Looking great.
> 
> How you finding the prep. Can be pretty miserable at times :lol:


 Thanks mate. And to be honest actually not bad. I'm just in robot mode I think Haha. Just want one thing and I'm staying focused on it..best believe I'm having a crazy feast after tho  got so much food I crave for after Haha.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate. And to be honest actually not bad. I'm just in robot mode I think Haha. Just want one thing and I'm staying focused on it..best believe I'm having a crazy feast after tho  got so much food I crave for after Haha.


 Good for you chap. You stated pretty lean which is always beneficial. I remember craving food I hated. One of my first shows I gained 24lbs in 9 days post show. :lol: I remember eating till I was sick then eating again. Wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking really good mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

boutye911 said:


> Good for you chap. You stated pretty lean which is always beneficial. I remember craving food I hated. One of my first shows I gained 24lbs in 9 days post show. :lol: I remember eating till I was sick then eating again. Wouldn't recommend.


 That will be mate  last time I done a diet I put on 27lbs in 2 weeks haha.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update...1 week out tomorrow. Peak week starts tomorrow. Changes to plan coming tonight. Getting leaner and leaner daily. Literally changing daily now. Pull workout last night was a strong one. Strength has pretty much stayed consistent with no drop. Push today was also a strong one. Great connection and feel from the sets.

Quick update on where I'm at...(getting so so nervous now haha)


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Update...1 week out tomorrow. Peak week starts tomorrow. Changes to plan coming tonight. Getting leaner and leaner daily. Literally changing daily now. Pull workout last night was a strong one. Strength has pretty much stayed consistent with no drop. Push today was also a strong one. Great connection and feel from the sets.
> 
> Quick update on where I'm at...(getting so so nervous now haha)
> 
> View attachment 174927


 Looking great mate (nohomo). Good luck for the show, smash it!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DRKE said:


> Looking great mate (nohomo). Good luck for the show, smash it!


 Thanks mate appreciate it. Not long now. Will keep you lot updated.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

not been posting much in here but watching throughout as you've consistently chipped away with no set back

looking spot on mate, best of luck with the peak


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

swole troll said:


> not been posting much in here but watching throughout as you've consistently chipped away with no set back
> 
> looking spot on mate, best of luck with the peak


 That's ok mate. We're busy in our own way. Really appreciate the support tho regardless. Not long now. So so nervous tho!!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

205.5lb this morning...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

204.5lb as of this morning. Getting tighter. Still zero carbs at the minute. Taking it day by day but the plan is zero carbs until Saturday.

Current diet -

Diet - Training day -

Meal 1 - 200g chicken, 1 whole egg

Meal 2 - 300g white fish

Meal 3 - 250g chicken

Meal 4 - 250g 5% fat beef

Meal 5 pre - 300g white fish, 10g coconut oil, 15g walnuts

Intra - 50g peptopro, 5g creatine

Post workout - 250g 5% fat beef, 30g walnuts

Rest day - Meal 1 - 200g chicken, 1 whole egg

Meal 2 - 250g 5% fat beef

Meal 3 - 250g chicken

Meal 4 - 250g 5% fat beef

Meal 5 - 200g chicken

Meal 6 - 200g chicken, 1 whole egg

Meal 7 - 60g whey

Will load carbs from Saturday morning (unless body needs them before)


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Looking awesome mate. Great effort on the diet!


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just reading your Journal....Best of luck. ..you looking great.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Looking awesome mate. Great effort on the diet!





CS72 said:


> Just reading your Journal....Best of luck. ..you looking great.


 Thank you both of you...last few days to nail it now. Nervous as f*ck tho Haha


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> 204.5lb as of this morning. Getting tighter. Still zero carbs at the minute. Taking it day by day but the plan is zero carbs until Saturday.


 Really coming together mate, looking pretty solid.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

When you start looking like you're photoshopped... You *know* you've nailed it!

No luck needed - you've more than earned what's coming.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TERBO said:


> Really coming together mate, looking pretty solid.


 Thanks mate..few more days to nail it. Hoping for few lb and then really tighten it up properly


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

hmgs said:


> When you start looking like you're photoshopped... You *know* you've nailed it!
> 
> No luck needed - you've more than earned what's coming.


 Thanks mate. Appreciate the support. Hopefully all goes well this weekend. Will keep you updated regardless.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

203lb this AM after 6 litres of water yesterday.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking insane mate! U on insta?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TITO said:


> Looking insane mate! U on insta?


 Yes mate. I'm on insta I'll DM you


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

jeffj said:


> 203lb this AM after 6 litres of water yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 175055
> 
> ...


 Looking insane mate, well done on the prep. Hope all the hard work and determination its taken for you to get where you are now, pays off for you mate.

Good luck with it.

Love the tattoos too.

Slightly a bit **** :lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

bornagod said:


> Looking insane mate, well done on the prep. Hope all the hard work and determination its taken for you to get where you are now, pays off for you mate.
> 
> Good luck with it.
> 
> ...


 Haha  thanks mate. Really appreciate the support. Sunday will soon tell if it was enough or not. So nervous now tho!!

Will have another update shortly on here today.

And I'm booked in for more ink after my show


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck at the weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So today woke at 202lb..feeling tighter. Can't believe it's this close now! Done my last session today. Push session. Was good. Had to graft for it but was good. Kept all reps above 12 reps and 1 short of failure. One more day of zero carbs before the carbs go in Saturday. Using a mix of jasmine rice and baby rice as my carb sources for carb up and will go from there.

Quick update of physique from this morning. And hamstring/legs in the gym earlier.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Can't believe it's this close now! Done my last session today.


 Best of luck mate, not that you need it :thumb


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Slightly a bit **** :lol:


 so you are accusing him of being a Muscle mary?  

Good luck with the show :thumb


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TERBO said:


> Best of luck mate, not that you need it :thumb


 Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> so you are accusing him of being a Muscle mary?
> 
> Good luck with the show :thumb


 Oi keep it secret


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Woke up at 201.5lb this morning. One more day zero carbs and a higher rep pull session today. Carbs going in tomorrow. Hoping to wake up around the 200lb mark ready for the carb up.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Good luck pal, the hard graft has paid off


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

You Looking good. .....Best of luck....I remember my 1st show. ...lol...back in the day.

Hope to see some onstage pics that follow.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

jeffj said:


> 205.5lb this morning...
> 
> View attachment 174961


 Your back looks mental mate. Great log and great job.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Crackerman said:


> Your back looks mental mate. Great log and great job.


 Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hope we get to see pics from the show!?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Hope we get to see pics from the show!?


 Yea I'll upload some as soon as I get them mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Show day today...so nervous its unreal Haha. Here's a quick update anyway. Wish me luck!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

You're looking fu**ing awesome mate! All the best for today!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> You're looking fu**ing awesome mate! All the best for today!


 Thanks mate. Nervous as f**k


----------



## M73 (Feb 18, 2018)

Good luck mate and yeah looking awesome ! No **** lol. Seriously well done and hope you smash it atb


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Good luck man, you've done the work. Now reap the rewards!


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Good luck mate! Great effort, hope it goes well.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not long now....


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just enjoy it....you'll be fine....


----------



## Rob27 (Apr 29, 2018)

Good luck mate!!


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Good luck man, you have won by just getting up there. Many talk the talk but don't walk the walk


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So didn't win bit did get a place and invite in to the British finals. In 4 weeks time. Was a very strong like up to be honest. Very good. Still pleased with that. Now back to the graft and improvements ready for the finals


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffj said:


> So didn't win bit did get a place and invite in to the British finals. In 4 weeks time. Was a very strong like up to be honest. Very good. Still pleased with that. Now back to the graft and improvements ready for the finals


 Well done on the Place mate, well deserved and congratulations of the invite for the finals.

Anything you're thinking about doing differently or is it too soon to say?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> So didn't win bit did get a place and invite in to the British finals. In 4 weeks time. Was a very strong like up to be honest. Very good. Still pleased with that. Now back to the graft and improvements ready for the finals


 Well done mate! Another 4 weeks of graft! Go steady on that post comp blow out lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DRKE said:


> Well done on the Place mate, well deserved and congratulations of the invite for the finals.
> 
> Anything you're thinking about doing differently or is it too soon to say?


 Unsure will see what JP says and then put the plan together mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Well done mate! Another 4 weeks of graft! Go steady on that post comp blow out lol


 That's it mate. Back to hard work


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Great news man, congratulations!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Awesome pics....you look shredded....

Fantastic prep for a contest.

Well done.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

CS72 said:


> Awesome pics....you look shredded....
> 
> Fantastic prep for a contest.
> 
> Well done.


 4 weeks to make this NASTY!! ??


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Well done mate congrats on the finals! That's what it's all about :thumbup1:


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

getting rid of that beard will move you up the placings  well done!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

4 weeks to bring something even better. So best get to work...


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> 4 weeks to bring something even better. So best get to work...
> 
> View attachment 175245
> 
> ...


 well done on the placing mate, really inspiring log well done.

wicked look from the front, picky back could do with the 4 weeks but I think you could do really well in the finals go so awesome work


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> well done on the placing mate, really inspiring log well done.
> 
> wicked look from the front, picky back could do with the 4 weeks but I think you could do really well in the finals go so awesome work


 Let's see how these next 4 weeks go. Will keep it logged here anyway.

Think the carbs have gone to my quads today Haha


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

whats the deal with stage lights

i swear everyone looks better pre and post stage and i know its not a change in condition but rather the lights just dont seem to compliment the physiques that well
and i mean absolutely everyone inc IFBB pros, mens physique, bikini ect.

@jeffj you look spot on mate, legs are nuts!

congrats on the placing, i said it before you really showed an unwavering focus during what we saw in this log and it paid off


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

swole troll said:


> whats the deal with stage lights
> 
> i swear everyone looks better pre and post stage and i know its not a change in condition but rather the lights just dont seem to compliment the physiques that well
> and i mean absolutely everyone inc IFBB pros, mens physique, bikini ect.
> ...


 I couldn't agree more mate. The lighting is a real issue. It's crazy. So many people look great pre and post stage then on stage the lighting changes so much. Even big shows. Like Olympia lighting is awful sometimes. Was a big fan of the English grand prix lighting and some arnold classics too.

Thank you so much by the way for the feedback and support means alot. This has been a hard prep (mentally) my mum and auntie are both dying and my cousin died last week too. So mental it's been brutal. But just got to do what you got to do. Would hate to give up.

So now we have 4 weeks to improve and come back better. Best believe tho after I'll be having a year off for a big push in the off season and coming back for that british title. It WILL happen. Just a matter of WHEN (and that's not meant cocky, that's my mentality) I'll do what it takes to do it.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> But just got to do what you got to do. Would hate to give up.


 Fantastic attitude, big respect mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So the plan for finals...realistically I'm not going to get any bigger in 4 weeks (maybe fuller) but size won't be gained. So the plan is to come in really crisp and dry with much much better condition and see if this is enough to improve my placing. I feel size wise I can hold my own. So it's a matter of getting fat free and dry now.

Bringing that thickness


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So back on diet today. Only carbs are pre/intra/post then zero carbs on rest day. Really pushing for that condition. Weigh in today was a bit up Haha. 20lb from show day Sunday until today  but likely water will drop off over this week.

Registered for the finals today...so 23 days out. Here is a quick update. Also first day back in the gym today for pull.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

jeffj said:


> So back on diet today. Only carbs are pre/intra/post then zero carbs on rest day. Really pushing for that condition. Weigh in today was a bit up Haha. 20lb from show day Sunday until today  but likely water will drop off over this week.
> 
> Registered for the finals today...so 23 days out. Here is a quick update. Also first day back in the gym today for pull.
> 
> ...


 Good luck for the finals boss, really inspiring log.

LT


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TALBOTL said:


> Good luck for the finals boss, really inspiring log.
> 
> LT


 Thanks mate. Hopefully all goes well. Will have a better update later after training.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate. Hopefully all goes well. Will have a better update later after training.


 Not saying it with bias, but out of the others I can see on the pics there you already looked more conditioned, plus had the better natural size so with the extra 4 weeks conditioning work no doubts that you'll boss it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TALBOTL said:


> Not saying it with bias, but out of the others I can see on the pics there you already looked more conditioned, plus had the better natural size so with the extra 4 weeks conditioning work no doubts that you'll boss it.


 On stage in the flesh I had alot more size than them (and I'm not just saying that because it's me haha) even conditioning was better than most. So yea...just nail it and bring it in even tighter and drier and see what happens. Going to practice posing more too to tick something else off as a possibility


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree, you did and still look very well conditioned....when you said that ' you placed' where did you actually place ?

Good proportion and great definition.

Sometimes posing can win or lose it....so just keep perfecting it.

Enjoy and best if luck.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

CS72 said:


> I agree, you did and still look very well conditioned....when you said that ' you placed' where did you actually place ?
> 
> Good proportion and great definition.
> 
> ...


 I placed 5th mate. At one point tho I was moved twice into the centre and compared with eventually placed 1st and 2nd. So I'm unsure what knocked me back. But either way. I got my invite to the finals and alot of people at the show telling me they had me in the top 3 so I'm happy with that on my first ever show. I don't want to be sour about it. I'll just take this, work harder and come back stronger.

Going to come in ALOT tighter and drier that's for sure. As soon as I get the stage shots back,I'll post some up.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

...deleted...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

In honour of pull day Haha...here's a stage shot from sunday.

Today's session nothing crazy. First one back after a week off.

• wide grip pull down - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• chest supported row - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• assisted Chins - 1 loading set

• close grip hammer strength row - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• single arm low row - 1 high rep set each arm

• rear delts - 2 loading sets

• single preacher curl - 2 loading sets each arm


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Strong session yesterday. Nice push session. Nothing crazy. Volume still slightly lower than normal.

• Flat machine press - 2 sets (1 loading, back off)

• Shoulder press - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Dips - 1 loading set

• Peck deck - 1 loading set

• Side lateral machine - 3 loading sets

• Triceps bar push down - 2 loading sets

• Single preacher dumbbell curl - 2 loading sets

• Dual preacher machine curl - 1 loading set

• 3 sets of abs

Food for yesterday -

Meal 1 - 200g turkey, 1 whole egg

Meal 2 - 300g white fish

Meal 3 - 250g turkey

Meal 4 - 250g 5% fat beef

Meal 5 - pre workout - 50g baby rice, 60g whey, 50g blueberries

Intra - 50g peptopro, 20g cyclic dextrin, 5g creatine

Post workout - 90g rice krispies, 60g whey

Here are some more stage shots and one from yesterdays session. Goal now is to dial in the condition even more for the finals.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So been struggling alot mentally the past week. Been very hard for me. Almost gave it in last night and f*cked the finals off. Was so close. But that drive in me wants to do better. So yea it's been very hard. Strength has dropped noticeably in the gym now too, which I hate but I guess is to be expected. Been on prep for like 15 or 16 weeks I think. And we're like 16 days out.

I'm training tonight. So will have an update tonight on how its goes. Trying to stay strong.

Quick update from this morning...


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

When you're going through Hell, keep going.

Churchill.


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

You look Awesome , I'd be very surprised if you don't make top 3 .

Vascularity is crazy....

All the best for finals dude.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

CS72 said:


> You look Awesome , I'd be very surprised if you don't make top 3 .
> 
> Vascularity is crazy....
> 
> All the best for finals dude.


 The mind set I'm in tho mate. I'm tempted to back out


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

But I won't Haha...


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

hey big guy, stick with it, you nearly there, you fu**ing awesome. The result isn't the be and end all but you have gone through the pain and you should see this through I believe you have a decent chance. don't let your own brain beat you, I let mine beat me this year on prep and I regret it now big time, you have come a long way see this thing out to the end.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> The mind set I'm in tho mate. I'm tempted to back out


 have a shave and you will feel a lot better


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> hey big guy, stick with it, you nearly there, you fu**ing awesome. The result isn't the be and end all but you have gone through the pain and you should see this through I believe you have a decent chance. don't let your own brain beat you, I let mine beat me this year on prep and I regret it now big time, you have come a long way see this thing out to the end.


 Thanks mate. That's it..even if I don't place. I want to enjoy the experience and being on stage again. Especially with some of the better competitors. Then it will drive my off season even more to grow and come back and take that win


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> have a shave and you will feel a lot better


 Does body shaving count??


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Does body shaving count??


 no


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Last hours now....in all honesty for a first time competitor, you definition/ cuts are insane....it took me a while to come close when I competed.

Hold out and smash it.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate. That's it..even if I don't place. I want to enjoy the experience and being on stage again. Especially with some of the better competitors. Then it will drive my off season even more to grow and come back and take that win


 The challenge is stepping on the stage and competing with yourself your mind your body all those other guys will be fighting their own bodies and minds. You looked great last showing 5 percent better and I see your challenging.

Good luck mate inspirational so keep it going


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

CS72 said:


> Last hours now....in all honesty for a first time competitor, you definition/ cuts are insane....it took me a while to come close when I competed.
> 
> Hold out and smash it.


 Thank you mate. Happy with what I brought to the qualifier but I KNOW I can bring alot better. So I've got work to do and need to come in better. 2 weeks and counting. I'll keep this log updated.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> The challenge is stepping on the stage and competing with yourself your mind your body all those other guys will be fighting their own bodies and minds. You looked great last showing 5 percent better and I see your challenging.
> 
> Good luck mate inspirational so keep it going


 Yea I want to come in under 200lb if possible. Alot tighter and drier. Hopefully the carb up will help me look so much better too when leaner.

Thank you. Keep watching. 2 weeks and counting


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I'll update log after training tonight...but today's meals are like this

Meal 1 - 13 egg whites, 30g cheese, handful spinach and mushrooms

Meal 2 - 300g white fish, spinach

Meal 3 - 250g Turkey, spinach

Meal 4 - 250g 5% fat beef mince, spinach

Meal 5 - 60mins pre workout - 50g babyrice, 60g whey, 50g blueberries

Intra - 50g peptopro, 20g cyclic dextrin, 5g creatine

Post workout - 90g rice krispies, 60g whey

Current drugs...400mg test e, 600mg tren e, 600mg mast e, 37.5mcg t3, 40mcg clen

Around 5 litres water a day currently.

Also for those interested in a other way to make their pre workout different/tasty. As an alternative to baby rice or cream of rice. You can try this. I've done it a few times. Pre make your desired amount of jasmine rice. Then when ready to have pre workout meal. Put a little almond milk in the rice. Enough to stir it. Put in microwave for around 1 minute, then stir in your whey after and add blueberries other fruit. It's like a rice pudding. Nice alternative for you there..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not a bad workout tonight. Pretty good push session. Lower volume than normal. Also started halo today to run up into the show. See how that helps with hardness and vascularity etc. Srarted 10mg today and will increase over the next few days/week. Until I'm around 30mg in the final few days upto show day.

Right now my goal is condition..I need to be absolutely PEELED to stand a chance of placing well I think. The density and muscle is there. Just need that nasty conditioning. Here is a rear shot from show. Showing some of the density. Can only hope it would look alot better with improved conditioning.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

1 hour fasted cardio done this AM now time to eat..today's meals are as follows.

Meal 1 - 200g turkey, 1 whole egg, greens

Meal 2 - 250g 5% fat beef mince, greens

Meal 3 - 250g Turkey, greens

Meal 4 - 250g 5% fat beef mince, greens

Meal 5 - 200g turkey, greens

Meal 6 - 200g chicken, 1 whole egg, greens

Meal 7 - 300g fat free Greek yoghurt, 30g whey

Here is today's check/condition ...


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Look bloody class mate, if I was only 2 weeks out I'd personally just run the halo at 30mg till show day, I've ran halo daily for a month and liver was fine, I don't mean felt fine, bloods showed it was.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Look bloody class mate, if I was only 2 weeks out I'd personally just run the halo at 30mg till show day, I've ran halo daily for a month and liver was fine, I don't mean felt fine, bloods showed it was.


 Thanks mate. I'm going to increase the halo from tomorrow and see how I get on. Want to bring something nasty to the stage


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg day coming up shortly. Will post the workout up after.

Today's weight on waking g is 208lb but tighter and drier. This roughly sits me over a week ahead of last prep around this weight and condition. So could be interesting, peak week alone last show I was dropping lbs daily. Just getting that work in and hoping it helps my placing. Quick morning update below.

About to get my pre workout in...50g baby rice, 60g whey, 50g blueberries


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg session done, felt pretty strong actually. So leg session went as follows.

• Lying hamstring curls - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Paused leg press - 2 sets (2 loading)

• Pendulum squat - 1 set 20 reps

• Standing single leg hamstring curl - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)

• Adductors - 1 loading set

• Standing calve raises - 2 loading sets (4 secs pause on the stretch)

• Abs - 3 sets

Post workout meal today - 200g Turkey breast mince, made into burgers, 3 cinnamon and raisin bagel thins, 20g jam on 1 of the bagels


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Leg session done, felt pretty strong actually. So leg session went as follows.
> 
> • Lying hamstring curls - 2 sets (1 loading, 1 back off)
> 
> ...


 Those legs!

Wonder how many of those veins I've gone through when pinning!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Those legs!
> 
> Wonder how many of those veins I've gone through when pinning!


 I know!! Scary s**t Haha. I very rarely pin my quads. As I ALWAYS catch a vein or get tren cough (when on tren) i hate pinning quads.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> I know!! Scary s**t Haha. I very rarely pin my quads. As I ALWAYS catch a vein or get tren cough (when on tren) i hate pinning quads.


 You've as good as got a map to guide you in there lol.

Hows your head now from your wobble the other day? Back in the groove now?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> You've as good as got a map to guide you in there lol.
> 
> Hows your head now from your wobble the other day? Back in the groove now?


 Yea feeling really good mate...so focused right now. Determined to come in much better and tighter. Last show I was roughly around 210lb at the start of peak week. Today I'm 208lb 2 weeks out. So hoping to drop to 206-204lb before peak week starts. See how that goes


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Feeling really rough mentally again. Had acrazy few days, been grafting my arse off. Zero carbs about 17k steps a day and 1 hour cardio sessions after 12 hour shifts at work. Weighed myself this morning and not dropped a lb at all but feeling flat as f*ck.

This mentally makes it even harder when you're grafting and then this. So yea. Not been a great one. I'll throw up this mornings pics regardless but feel sh*t

Feel like my body needs a little refeed. Got training tonight. Doing heavy pull with cardio after.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

There is a fine balance: perhaps you have put your body into starvation mode. Work a little harder on the cardio 

you will feel better after a sleep. Remember you are doing this for a reason. That reason is closing in.

Craziness follows


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> There is a fine balance: perhaps you have put your body into starvation mode. Work a little harder on the cardio
> 
> you will feel better after a sleep. Remember you are doing this for a reason. That reason is closing in.
> 
> Craziness follows


 Yea think that's what has happened and my body just wants to hold onto the fat. I've backed off today slightly and added some carbs to my meals. To see if it helps over the next few days after, with kickstarting some more fat loss.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

no such thing as starvation mode. your pushing your body and your mentally fighting it, have a small reefed and then go again, Stress ( cortisol) is likely to be a huge trigger here imo.

do you have a coach Jeff, if so what are they saying


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> no such thing as starvation mode. your pushing your body and your mentally fighting it, have a small reefed and then go again, Stress ( cortisol) is likely to be a huge trigger here imo.
> 
> do you have a coach Jeff, if so what are they saying


 Yea I've been very stressed lately. With work and things with my mum being very bad etc. Yea I've mentioned it to him. Full check in day tomorrow tho. So will see where I'm at and what's happening and the plan going forward.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Yea I've been very stressed lately. With work and things with my mum being very bad etc. Yea I've mentioned it to him. Full check in day tomorrow tho. So will see where I'm at and what's happening and the plan going forward.


 stress and cortisol really plays haov with the body. Try and stay calm as you can be, and try and work through it discuss with your coach as a decent coach will help you through this. I personally would have a minor reefed nothing major, then go again and see if that helps the body a little.

what drugs you running including the likes of T3 etc


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> stress and cortisol really plays haov with the body. Try and stay calm as you can be, and try and work through it discuss with your coach as a decent coach will help you through this. I personally would have a minor reefed nothing major, then go again and see if that helps the body a little.
> 
> what drugs you running including the likes of T3 etc


 Yea I talk with him see what he says mate. I've not had a single refeed to be honest. So maybe could work.

Drug wise 400mg test e, 600mg tren e, 600mg mast e, 50mg winny, 50mg anavar, 20mg halo, 37.5mcg t3, 50mcg clen. 0.5mg arimidex


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Mayzini said:


> no such thing as starvation mode.


 OK lets call it "metabolic slowdown". As hunter and gatherers we store excess in our fat cells for use at a later time; if at some stage we have a continual deficit of calories eventually we get to "starvation mode" or "metabolic slowdown" in order to preserve ourselves. Year round available food is in the last minute or so of our evolutionary path.

2 weeks of not losing means you need to re evaluate your programme


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> OK lets call it "metabolic slowdown". As hunter and gatherers we store excess in our fat cells for use at a later time; if at some stage we have a continual deficit of calories eventually we get to "starvation mode" or "metabolic slowdown" in order to preserve ourselves. Year round available food is in the last minute or so of our evolutionary path.
> 
> 2 weeks of not losing means you need to re evaluate your programme


 Increased/added carbs yesterday in each meal especially pre and post. For a small refeed. Woke up feeling alot fuller and tighter and 1lb down cron previous morning. Hoping this will drop off more in the next day or so. Had a really strong session in the gym tho. To the point I was almost matching my off season numbers on reps/weight. Felt very very good. So hopefully this has helped too.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

jeffj said:


> Yea I talk with him see what he says mate. I've not had a single refeed to be honest. So maybe could work.
> 
> Drug wise 400mg test e, 600mg tren e, 600mg mast e, 50mg winny, 50mg anavar, 20mg halo, 37.5mcg t3, 50mcg clen. 0.5mg arimidex


 I see why your head is in a mess with thoss drugs but fair play to you. T3 always has me flat as a pancake to be honest.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea only 10 days then I'm cruising after and transitioning into my off season. Spoke with coach. He's happy. So back to daily check ins now and see what we can do with this physique I guess Haha.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So had a bit of a random one. Had a very bad 2 days. Very stressful and mentally challenging for other reasons other than the prep, but the prep playing a roll in it too. Decided yesterday morning to not do the finals, to help me mentally settle and have 'normal' time with family. So yesterday of course I snacked ALOT. Had a McDonalds in the evening too and then waffles and ice cream.

Then kind of had second thoughts and spoke with my coach. Where my head is now back on the finals again. Obviously going to bed last night felt I let myself down and was worried about check in and if I f*cked up etc. Woke up this morning 1lb lighter and no really looking any worse for it apart from some water bloat. So yea that was an odd one. We're now 1 week out tomorrow. So focus has to be 110% to nail this and come in with reasonable condition.

Training legs today, so hoping yesterday's binge will help with this session.

Here's my current update anyway...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Absolutely demolished legs night. Really good session. Strong and great connection in the reps too. Food today is zero carbs again..done 1 hour fasted cardio this AM and resting most of the day. I may try get another 30mins in later if I get a chance to go gym before it closes.

Got my peak week plan back. That carb up tho  carb up on saturday is over 900g carbs  can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to this.

Still alot more work to do to tighten up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Absolutely demolished legs night. Really good session. Strong and great connection in the reps too. Food today is zero carbs again..done 1 hour fasted cardio this AM and resting most of the day. I may try get another 30mins in later if I get a chance to go gym before it closes.
> 
> Got my peak week plan back. That carb up tho  carb up on saturday is over 900g carbs  can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to this.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate. Glad you pulled it back


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Looking good mate. Glad you pulled it back


 Got to get it done mate. Won't lie tho. I'm still struggling but I'm so close I can't give up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Got to get it done mate. Won't lie tho. I'm still struggling but I'm so close I can't give up.


 Id dread your food bill post comp!

Deffo mate. So close now would be bonkers to waste all that hard work and sacrifice


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Id dread your food bill post comp!
> 
> Deffo mate. So close now would be bonkers to waste all that hard work and sacrifice


 Hahaha you have no idea mate. I went to the shops the other day to pick up s few bits and it made me realise just how much I'm gonna end up buying after this show. I was looking at everything :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another 2lb drop today. Zero carbs all week until a big carb up Saturday. So got to earn them carbs to put them to use properly. Currently planned for just over 900g carbs Saturday.

Today is pull day. Reps will be slightly higher due to recovery capabilities and help the depletion a little more too.

Getting tighter and drier now...


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Getting tighter and drier now...


 Looking good mate... def see the difference since show.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

watched an interview with Dorian yesterday and he said that today's top bodybuilders are showing in a condition that he said was 4-6 weeks out from when he was at the top.

Also that they would not place in the top 6 back then. interesting thoughts about conditioning. mirrored slightly by your own observations, however, its the beard


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> watched an interview with Dorian yesterday and he said that today's top bodybuilders are showing in a condition that he said was 4-6 weeks out from when he was at the top.
> 
> Also that they would not place in the top 6 back then. interesting thoughts about conditioning. mirrored slightly by your own observations, however, its the beard


 Have to agree with him tho mate. He's right. The condition now is not there with most of the top pros only a handful cone in truly peeled.

The beard is going shorter for the show don't worry Haha. I'm holding out until Friday for a trim.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TERBO said:


> Looking good mate... def see the difference since show.


 Thanks mate. Appreciate it..trying. finding this prep tough this time around.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another weight drop again this morning. Waking up feeling drier and tighter. Although mentally really not in the mood now. Great session last night tho. Felt really strong! Pushed some really good numbers. Which surprised me to be honest.

Quick update below.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Another weight drop again this morning. Waking up feeling drier and tighter. Although mentally really not in the mood now. Great session last night tho. Felt really strong! Pushed some really good numbers. Which surprised me to be honest.
> 
> Quick update below.
> 
> View attachment 176299


 Fair play mate. I'm in a big deficit at the moment which is nothing as severe as yours and Ive been struggling with that so can only imagine how tough this has been. You're doing great though and I hope it pays off at the comp.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DRKE said:


> Fair play mate. I'm in a big deficit at the moment which is nothing as severe as yours and Ive been struggling with that so can only imagine how tough this has been. You're doing great though and I hope it pays off at the comp.


 Thanks mate. We will soon see. Hope your diet is going ok. For me its not the food and training etc that's the issue. It's the lack of normality and family time that's the issue, which I struggle with.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Another weight drop again this morning. Waking up feeling drier and tighter. Although mentally really not in the mood now. Great session last night tho. Felt really strong! Pushed some really good numbers. Which surprised me to be honest.
> 
> Quick update below.
> 
> View attachment 176299


 nearly there


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

its Friday and beard trim day


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

did you go to compete?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> did you go to compete?


 Don't think he did mate. Didn't see him in any of the photos they put up.

Unless he shaved his beard, like that wouldn't you, Unc?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

i did not see his name in any of the also competed but was not sure.

if you don't feel right you don't go. perhaps the beard won that battle


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everyone..sorry for going AWOL had a very had week. Too hard to explain but wasn't in a good place. I didn't go to the finals which I now fully regret. As i think i would have placed well. I watched the comparisons etc live and think i could have placed very well there. My head leading upto it tho was just not in a good place and had alot going on. I've been so pissed off about it tho. Hence why I've been quiet.

I'm now in off season. Possible planning on doing the saxon classic in April.

Head f**k too. I felt like I wasn't looking good physically at the time too. But now I look back I'm like yea i could have placed.

Training plan has been altered and food increased too. So off season is getting it!! 

Plan is beat this package...


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Beeaasssstttttt :thumbup1:

Plenty of time, looking bang on though pal and yeah looking at some of the pics you would have defo placed at the top.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

SuperRips said:


> Beeaasssstttttt :thumbup1:
> 
> Plenty of time, looking bang on though pal and yeah looking at some of the pics you would have defo placed at the top.


 Gutted now mate to be honest. Top 6 got invites to the worlds in may..which i think I had in me for a top 6 but too late now. At the time was not in a good place. Things outside of bodybuilding too tho. Not just the prep. So plan now is to come back way way better and aim for that win.. :thumb


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

i see the beard survived


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Off season has begun..more than likely will be doing the saxon classic in April. Going to speak to my coach and see what he thinks is best.

Training split altered and food increased.

Training split now is

• Legs/back

• Chest/with some push top ups

• Rest

• Pull/hamstrings

• Rest

• Delts/triceps

• Rest

• Repeat

Volume increased on workouts too..

Weight up quite a fair bit now (probably too much haha) sitting at 233lb holding a fair bit of water..


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

Chelsea won the novice at Saxon last year


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

unclezillion said:


> Chelsea won the novice at Saxon last year


 He has a crazy physique..looks amazing


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Little transformation I thought I'd share with you lot...left was after my knee injury and right is now. Recovery was a f*cker but managed to build my legs up to better than they were before my injury.

Leg/back top up, day yesterday was brutal...felt good tho. This was the workout.

• Lying hamstring curls - 1 set 7-9, 1 set 11-12

• Leg press - 1 set 11-12, increase weight 2 sets 7-9

• Pendulum squat (if you know you know) 1 x 8-12, 1 set 20

• Glute bridges - 2 sets 8-12

• Chest supported row - 1 set 7-9, 1 set 8-12

• Underhand grip pull down - 1 set 11-12, 1 set 12-15

• Abbductors 1 rest pause set

• Aductors 1 set 20reps

• Calves 3 sets 10-12


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Todays workout...

• Flat dumbbell press (I do 1 pin up) 1 x 9-10, 1 x 6-8

• Low incline smith press - 1 x 7-9, 1 x 11-12

• Pec deck - 1 x rest pause set

• Machine side laterals - 2 x 8-10

• Reverse pec deck - 2 x 8-10

• Single arm tricep push down - 1 x 20 each arm

• Single arm bicep curl - 2 x 8-10

• Dual preacher curl - 1 x 15

• Abs - 3 sets 10-12

Food today -

Meal 1 - 150g 5% fat beef, 3 whole eggs

Meal 2 - 250g turkey, 20g cashews, 30g cheese

Meal 3 pre workout- 70g baby rice, 60g whey, 65g blueberries

Intra - 60g cyclic dextrin, 50g peptopro, 5g creatine

Meal 4 - post workout - 130g cereal, 60g whey, 1 rice krispies square bar

Meal 5 - 250g Turkey, 1 bagel, 1 orange

Meal 6 - 50g oats, 20g whey, 100g apple, 300g fat free greek yoghurt


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Pull/hams day yesterday. Nice workout. Was hard but got it in regardless. Goal for me is to get dense as f*ck everywhere now.. especially my back too tho. So workout was as follows..

• Lat pull down 1 x 7-9, 1 x 11-12

• Eceentric deadlift 1 x 9-10, 1 x 6-8, 1 x 15-20

• Chest supported row 1 x 6-8, 1 x 11-12

• Single arm lat row 1 x rest pause set

• Lying hamstring curls 2 x 8-10

• Leg extensions 1 x 10-12, 1 x 13-15

• Abductor 1 x 20 reps

• Adductor 1 x 10-12

• Hanging leg raises 2 sets to failure

• Calves 3 x 8-10

Chasing that thickness...


----------



## jj1996 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hey mate how do you rate tren vs npp in the off season?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

jj1996 said:


> Hey mate how do you rate tren vs npp in the off season?


 Off season NPP hands down. Plus save your Tren for prep (if you compete) don't use all your ammo at once.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@jeffj hats off to you mate, have to say one of the best physiques./condition on the forum. It's good to put a body to name on hear.

i don't post as often as I used to but have been following this and you've smashed it. Gutted for you that you missed the finals and imo you should've won the last comp/qualifiers.

a couple of questions as I'm being lazy and can't be arsed to read right back through.

how often do you train? Off season & pre contest

off season have you jumped straight on to a bulk cycle, switched compounds from pew contest or will you cruise for a while?

how often or should I say weeks a year are you blasting compared to cruising?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> @jeffj hats off to you mate, have to say one of the best physiques./condition on the forum. It's good to put a body to name on hear.
> 
> i don't post as often as I used to but have been following this and you've smashed it. Gutted for you that you missed the finals and imo you should've won the last comp/qualifiers.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate really appreciate the kind words. Although there are alot of fantastic physiques on here. As for my qualifier...I thought I should have placed higher but it is what it is. Next show now planned for around 28 weeks away. So now the aim is to grow and improve before prep again.

Currently train 4 times week. My training doesn't change between off season and prep. Te only thing that changes is that closer to show day my overall volume will reduce due to recovery capabilities. Other than that everything else is the same.

With regards to the rest you asked. I dropped straight to a cruise after my prep. Will cruise for about 6 weeks before I get bloods done and assess from here. Probably cruise for another few weeks before my blast starts again. Depends what bloods say to be honest. But usually cruise minimum 8 weeks and more if needed.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So quick update..really enjoying off season right now. Focus is really really high. Mentally I'm in a much better place and strength is high. Which I'm happy with. Strength is pretty much on a par with the end of my last off season. Seeing as its start of off season. I'm cruising and food is on the lower end, this could be fun 

Good strong chest/workout yesterday

• Flat machine press - 1 set of 9-10, up the weight, 1 set of 6-8 reps

•Low incline DB press - 1 set of 7-9, 1 set of 11-12

•High incline HS press - 1 set of 7-9, 1 set of 11-12

•Standing cable fly - rest pause set

•Cable cuff side raise -2 sets of 10-12 reps

•Seated row for rear delts - 2 sets of 10-12

•Single arm tricep pushdown - 1 set of 20 reps

• Single arm preacher DB curl - 2 sets of 8-10 reps

•Dual cable curl - 1 set of 15

•Abs - 3 x 10-12

Currently sitting at 231lb..gained a bit more than I should have post prep but I got greedy :whistling: so got to stay on track now and not get too fat/bloated


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Good to have you back mate :thumb keep up the good work.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Thanks mate really appreciate the kind words. Although there are alot of fantastic physiques on here. As for my qualifier...I thought I should have placed higher but it is what it is. Next show now planned for around 28 weeks away. So now the aim is to grow and improve before prep again.
> 
> Currently train 4 times week. My training doesn't change between off season and prep. Te only thing that changes is that closer to show day my overall volume will reduce due to recovery capabilities. Other than that everything else is the same.
> 
> With regards to the rest you asked. I dropped straight to a cruise after my prep. Will cruise for about 6 weeks before I get bloods done and assess from here. Probably cruise for another few weeks before my blast starts again. Depends what bloods say to be honest. But usually cruise minimum 8 weeks and more if needed.


 As well as a great physique you sound pretty sensible too. 
With 28 weeks and condition you got yourself in last time I'll be surprised if you don't smash it next time around.

good luck


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> As well as a great physique you sound pretty sensible too.
> With 28 weeks and condition you got yourself in last time I'll be surprised if you don't smash it next time around.
> 
> sirry for all the questions but you obvi know your body and what you're doing.
> ...


 My plan is to improve as much as possible then come in with better condition than last show at my next qualifier and try to get a worlds and British invite. (Here's to hoping hey Haha)

As for your question mate. I got straight into an off season while cruising. You don't have to be blasting to gain weight. Just increase the calories up a little as you would in a blast only difference is you're cruising. Sometimes it works nice as your appetite isn't suppressed from all the drugs on a blast. So the cruise keeps you ticking over nicely while your body recovers and the training and food does its work.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeffj said:


> My plan is to improve as much as possible then come in with better condition than last show at my next qualifier and try to get a worlds and British invite. (Here's to hoping hey Haha)
> 
> As for your question mate. I got straight into an off season while cruising. You don't have to be blasting to gain weight. Just increase the calories up a little as you would in a blast only difference is you're cruising. Sometimes it works nice as your appetite isn't suppressed from all the drugs on a blast. So the cruise keeps you ticking over nicely while your body recovers and the training and food does its work.


 I always worry about gaining too much fat bulking on a cruise as I have in the past. My problem is I chase the scales and if they don't move for a few days I increase the cals. For this reason alone which is pathetic as I know the problem I wait until I'm blasting. 
personally I don't suffer from suppressed hunger no matter what I run. The only problem I've had with bulking on tren is bloat like I'm pregnant lol

ive just come back from a holiday (previously cutting on test/mast) where I ate and drank (alcohol) everything in site (my Avi was taken a week or so ago) and I'm itching to bulk but have another holiday booked for Easter and I know I'm gonna gain fat over Xmas so think I should hold off and slow bulk recomp in the new year leading up to holiday. It's a mind f**k lol


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> I always worry about gaining too much fat bulking on a cruise as I have in the past. My problem is I chase the scales and if they don't move for a few days I increase the cals. For this reason alone which is pathetic as I know the problem I wait until I'm blasting.
> personally I don't suffer from suppressed hunger no matter what I run. The only problem I've had with bulking on tren is bloat like I'm pregnant lol
> 
> ive just come back from a holiday (previously cutting on test/mast) where I ate and drank (alcohol) everything in site (my Avi was taken a week or so ago) and I'm itching to bulk but have another holiday booked for Easter and I know I'm gonna gain fat over Xmas so think I should hold off and slow bulk recomp in the new year leading up to holiday. It's a mind f**k lol


 If you do it right you should be ok. I done alot of my last off season on cruise and gained well. Don't overthink too much. Just put the work in. Lift heavy, increase your lifts and increase cals when needed dont get overly obsessed with the scales.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking mint mate! 
what elbow sleeves do you use? I'm after getting some myself


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking mint mate!
> what elbow sleeves do you use? I'm after getting some myself


 Just seen this mate sorry. I use SBD sleeves. Highly rate them. Expensive but well worth it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update...weight is stable around 232lb currently. Fod still relatively low and still cruising. Will be getting bloods done in abmit another week, assessing and going from there. Next planned show is around 26 weeks away also thinking of doing one the week before this show too.

Strength is very good. Been hitting alot of PBs and increasing numbers consistently. Strength now is for the most part. Better than the peak of my last off season. With food still on the low side and drugs still low. This could be fun. Think I'm on for my best off season yet.

The plan is to beat this by a good few solid lbs and better condition, then hopefully it's enough to take a win.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been quieter on here...as not much crazy going on. Off season going well. Sitting around 233lb currently. Strength moving up pretty consistently. Managed 65kg dumbbells last night on incline bench and a few other PBs in the week.

Had my bloods done. All came back ok. Will be blasting again from next week. Really lushing up the strength and trying to get as strong as possible and add some quality density.

I'll keep you lot updated.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Been quieter on here...as not much crazy going on. Off season going well. Sitting around 233lb currently. Strength moving up pretty consistently. Managed 65kg dumbbells last night on incline bench and a few other PBs in the week.
> 
> Had my bloods done. All came back ok. Will be blasting again from next week. Really lushing up the strength and trying to get as strong as possible and add some quality density.
> 
> I'll keep you lot updated.


 Hi mate, all bloods in range, lipids all good? if so you're obvi lucky. I'm sure you've only been cruising a few weeks too?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just updating everyone. I'm still ticking boxes doing my thing. Been quieter lately. Had alot going on. My mum is in her last stages of cancer and has literally days left if she's lucky. So it's been very hard to see/deal with. Still been training and hitting good numbers. Haven't missed meals and I've stayed on plan (surprisingly) I've had the odd extra meal here and there with family etc but still clean.

Will keep more updated on here from now. Show is just over 20 weeks away too


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your mother jeff. Best wishes at this time.


----------



## jd (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your mum mate


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> Just updating everyone. I'm still ticking boxes doing my thing. Been quieter lately. Had alot going on. My mum is in her last stages of cancer and has literally days left if she's lucky. So it's been very hard to see/deal with. Still been training and hitting good numbers. Haven't missed meals and I've stayed on plan (surprisingly) I've had the odd extra meal here and there with family etc but still clean.
> 
> Will keep more updated on here from now. Show is just over 20 weeks away too


 lost my mom this year after a long illness so chin up and stay with her until she goes to sleep.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude, very sorry to hear about your mum. Thoughts are with you and your family x


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

My mum passed away Christmas eve just after 3am. I was with her which although was very hard. It was nice because she wasn't alone or scared. Very hard to take in right now. Lost my dad to cancer when I was 13. Such a strange feeling at my age having no parents anymore.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Mate very sorry for your loss. I was back at work 2 days after my dad died, my previous employer and manager were very inconsiderate.

I would advise to maybe looking into bereavement counselling. I never got any real time to mourn my fathers death and it took a toll on my mental health which I still don't think I fully recovered from.

Keep lively on here too, good lads here to talk to if you need it.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Mate very sorry for your loss. I was back at work 2 days after my dad died, my previous employer and manager were very inconsiderate.
> 
> I would advise to maybe looking into bereavement counselling. I never got any real time to mourn my fathers death and it took a toll on my mental health which I still don't think I fully recovered from.
> 
> Keep lively on here too, good lads here to talk to if you need it.


 I genuinely don't think some people or employers realise the affect it has on people and just expect you to be normal right away. I'll be ok mate. I'll try stay active on here. I'm still staying on track with food and training. It keeps me sane and takes my mind off things.

Plus I have my shows lined up too. So got some work to get done...


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Best wishes and luck in this horrible time ??????


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

jeffj said:


> I genuinely don't think some people or employers realise the affect it has on people and just expect you to be normal right away. I'll be ok mate. I'll try stay active on here. I'm still staying on track with food and training. It keeps me sane and takes my mind off things.
> 
> Plus I have my shows lined up too. So got some work to get done...


 remember the good times and take the time you need to heal yourself. commiserations!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Just let you mor know I'm still around and still grafting Haha. Just been quieter on here. If season has been good. Strength been very good bodyweight steady. I start my prep for my shows next week I think. So hoping I can come in alot better this time around.

Current cycle is 750mg test e, 600mg npp I'm going to add in some mast e and primo and reduce the npp as I feel its giving me sex drive issues (which I never get usually)

Hope everyone is doing ok anyway. I'll try be more consistent on here now.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So little update...sorry been quieter. Will keep this updated alot more going forward. Start prep soon so I guess that's always a kick up the arsse too to get more posts up.

Current split is this

• Legs/back

• Chest/push

• off

• Pull/hams

• Off

• Delts/tris

• off then repeat

Macros I'll have to work out but I'm just short of 5000 cals (been higher before but currently no need)

Strength has been very good and very consistent. Moving up numbers pretty consistently and feeling alot better going into this prep. I'll post an update. Currently just fat, hairy and strong but this will change...TRUST ME I'm going to nail that nasty conditioning.

Hope everyone is well.

View attachment 20200128_114537_1_1.mp4


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update from tonight sessions. Overall a good one. Harder as I'm currently on nightshifts so literally had like 2 hours sleep a day. Overall great workout tho. Felt strong and hit some good numbers. Its was shoulders and triceps. I'll post workout below.

• Side lateral machine - 2 loading sets (50kg)

• HS shoulder press - 1 loading/1 backoff (3.5pps/3pps)

• Shoulder press machine - 1 loading/1 backoff (stack plus 15kg, followed by stack)

• Dips - 1 loading/1 backoff- bodyweight plus 40kg followed by bodyweight set

• Straight bar tricep pushdown - 1 loading/1 backoff (stack plus 20kg followed by stack)

• Single arm preacher curl - 2 loading (35kg) each arm

• Dual preacher curl - 1 rest pause set (55kg)

Also got a quick picture of my lat spread im trying HARD to improve and make a strong point. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Tonight's session...Legs/Back -

• Lying hamstring curls - 1 loading/1 backoff (full stack + 25kg/full stack)

• Hack squat - 1 backoff/followed by 2 loading (130kg/180kg)

• Paused leg press - 1 loading/1 20 rep backoff (410kg/290kg)

• Abductors - 1 20 rep set - almost full stack

• Adductors - 1 rest pause set - full stack with 2 rest pauses

• Glute bridges - 2 loading sets (120kg)

• Toe press - (Calves) - 3 loading sets - 200kg

Will post some more detailed updates in the week. Prep starts thursday...


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Strong.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So one week into prep. Strength has been great. Noticed an improvement in mass/density over this off season so should be interesting.

Total cals have dropped slightly but very minor at the minute. Cardio is currently at 9k steps a day and 25mins cardio upon wake on rest days.

Looking forward to seeing the changes over these next few weeks.

Current cycle is 750mg test e and 600mg npp. Will be adding in masteron soon and save tren slightly longer before adding it in and bringing the npp down. Orals usually saved for closer to the end of prep.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

jeffj said:


> So one week into prep. Strength has been great. Noticed an improvement in mass/density over this off season so should be interesting.
> 
> Total cals have dropped slightly but very minor at the minute. Cardio is currently at 9k steps a day and 25mins cardio upon wake on rest days.
> 
> ...


 Good to have you back bud! Looking forward to seeing the progress.

LT


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Good luck with prep mate not like you need it though. Great physique man

Out of curiosity what lab are you using atm mate?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Good luck with prep mate not like you need it though. Great physique man
> 
> Out of curiosity what lab are you using atm mate?


 Thanks mate. And currently using inone and nexus.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Firstly hope everyone is OK, safe and well. This covid-19 seems to have f**ked plans up for my show. All shows postponed for the next 3 months. So now the plan is to increase the calories into a surplus again to take advantage of the extra few months to improve and then prep for a show around September time.

Going to blast for another 6 weeks then I'll cruise before prep starts.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing well. I've been quiet on here but still grafting away. Off season going well and managing to get my workouts in at home. Got a decent amount of weight.

Right now the plan is to have a long off season now, with the uncertainty of the shows etc right now.

Trying to upload recent pictures but it won't work for some reason. So hopefully this shows up


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

How's everyone coping? Hope you lot are ok. Feel like I'm slowly building my own gym :thumb haha. The things we do hey. Managed to pick up a chsst suported row yesterday, which should help alot. And got a few other bits coming. I guess with the uncertainty of when gyms will open. We kind of have no choice. Hope you all are keeping well.


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

Hows the home gym setup coming along lad?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

delbo said:


> Hows the home gym setup coming along lad?


 Really good to be honest. I got myself a chest supported row too and some other bits. Been managing pretty ok. Weight has steadily been moving up.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing good. Still getting on with sh*t and getting it done. Weight steadily moving up. Managing some good workouts. Weight steadily moving up. Still cruising. Got my bloods this week so will be going back to a bakst and a big push just in time for when the gyms open. Aim is to try get to around 260lb hopefully.

I'll try post up some pics of current situation with home training.

Anyone else interested still. I'll be posting drugs, diet, training etc...


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Those legs brother! Looking solid, how many cals you on off season?


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

jeffj said:


> Really good to be honest. I got myself a chest supported row too and some other bits. Been managing pretty ok. Weight has steadily been moving up.


 Fair play man. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Do me a favour and throw up a typical off season leg workout which you would typically do as your wheels are insane


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Those legs brother! Looking solid, how many cals you on off season?


 I'll try find another leg shot..to do them justice haha.

Cals currently are around 5500 on training day and 5200 on rest day. These will creep up tho when I'm back on cycle.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

delbo said:


> Fair play man. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Do me a favour and throw up a typical off season leg workout which you would typically do as your wheels are insane


 Of course. My volume is actually really low. I just like to use the intensity to do the work. Typically now this is my routine.

Lying hamstring curl - 1 loading, 1 backoff

Hack squat - 2 loading, 1 backoff

Leg press - 1 loading, 1 20 rep+ back off

Glute bridges - 2 loading

Abductors - 1 20 rep set

Adductors - 1 double rest pause set

Calves - 3 sets

Abs - 3 sets


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

What you actually running on your bulk pal?

You reckon if I copy it my legs will look like yours :lol:


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

jeffj said:


> Of course. My volume is actually really low. I just like to use the intensity to do the work. Typically now this is my routine.
> 
> Lying hamstring curl - 1 loading, 1 backoff
> 
> ...


 No warm ups? Just 1 or 2 work sets then a back off? Or by loading do you mean a few warm up sets then a single work set?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Ironman TS said:


> No warm ups? Just 1 or 2 work sets then a back off? Or by loading do you mean a few warm up sets then a single work set?


 I do something similar , do a couple of warm up/work up sets then hit the main Single working set followed by back off


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Youdontknowme said:


> I do something similar , do a couple of warm up/work up sets then hit the main Single working set followed by back off


 Mike Mentzer style!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Ironman TS said:


> No warm ups? Just 1 or 2 work sets then a back off? Or by loading do you mean a few warm up sets then a single work set?


 Yea i do build up sets as im working up towards that heavy loading set. Then when ready it will be 1 working/loading set, followed after by a backoff set.


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

Immense wheels mate!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Going to try and be a bit more active on here. Currently in off season still. Looking at shows around may time. So gives me around another 16 weeks of pushing up before prep begins. Weight is sat at 252lb/18.1 stone.

Current calories are sat at around 5700 on rest days and 6150 on training days. With another 16 weeks left to push in excited to see where we end up to begin prep. Im about to have a tidy up before pushing again tho, so weight with Fluctuate.

Training has been very good to be honest. Realy really enjoying it and strength moving up almost every workout. I have legs today and if there is interest I can upload my session later.

So for now...we keep pushing up.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> Going to try and be a bit more active on here. Currently in off season still. Looking at shows around may time. So gives me around another 16 weeks of pushing up before prep begins. Weight is sat at 252lb/18.1 stone.
> 
> Current calories are sat at around 5700 on rest days and 6150 on training days. With another 16 weeks left to push in excited to see where we end up to begin prep. Im about to have a tidy up before pushing again tho, so weight with Fluctuate.
> 
> ...


 Good to see you back. I'm deffo interested so post it up!

what's your off season cycle looking like? Do you have an idea of what stage weight you'll be coming in at?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Youdontknowme said:


> Good to see you back. I'm deffo interested so post it up!
> 
> what's your off season cycle looking like? Do you have an idea of what stage weight you'll be coming in at?


 Thanks man. Appreciate it. I'll post it up. Current cycle is 700mg test e, 400mg npp, 300mg mast e.

No idea on stage weight to be honest. Whatever it takes to be peeled. For comparison I was 202lb on stage last year. So we will see where that ends up. If I do 2bros. I think the cut off for my height in classic is 210lb (I think)


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> Thanks man. Appreciate it. I'll post it up. Current cycle is 700mg test e, 400mg npp, 300mg mast e.
> 
> No idea on stage weight to be honest. Whatever it takes to be peeled. For comparison I was 202lb on stage last year. So we will see where that ends up. If I do 2bros. I think the cut off for my height in classic is 210lb (I think)


 Now I'm having doubts! We are the same height, I think at the beginning of your last prep you were around 230lb? I've a long way to go and wanted to be ready for when I'm 40 which is only 4 years away! I'd need to be adding around 10lb + ish a year of lean tissue haha!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Youdontknowme said:


> Now I'm having doubts! We are the same height, I think at the beginning of your last prep you were around 230lb? I've a long way to go and wanted to be ready for when I'm 40 which is only 4 years away! I'd need to be adding around 10lb + ish a year of lean tissue haha!


 What class did you want to do? I wouldn't worry about weight massively. There are lads in classic alot lighter than me, absolutely killing it. On stage the judge couldn't care less how much you weigh (aslong as you're in the class limit)


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> What class did you want to do? I wouldn't worry about weight massively. There are lads in classic alot lighter than me, absolutely killing it. On stage the judge couldn't care less how much you weigh (aslong as you're in the class limit)


 I was thinking classic or physique mate. But I need to look into it more, essentially a class doesn't need me to be over 200 pounds shredded. I guess it depends on how I look after a 2/3 year off season and cut.

I am looking to do a trial run cut and assess where I'd fit best, then have a year to work on any lacking areas for that class. I think that makes sense?

That's good to hear!


----------



## unantastbar (Jun 4, 2020)

just finished reading your log three weeks ago and remodeled my training to be more "jp style"

can't wait to see the layout of your new split, glad you're trying to be more active again.

Hope you're killin it in the off-season and good look for upcoming shows!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update. So now we begin to do a tidy up before pushing back up again. Calories reduced very slightly. Reduced by around 200 and will go from there. We still have another 15 weeks to tidy and push before prep. Hoping can maybe push to mid 260s before prep maybe 270 but that would probably be an untidy 270 to be honest but we shall see.

Rest day today then push tomorrow. Will post up my workout for those interested.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Meal 1 in

• 150g chicken, 4 whole eggs, 100g oats, 50g jam, 100g berries, 7g coconut oil.

Pre workout will be -

• 100g baby rice, 50g whey, 20g raisins.

Then we train push. Will keep you other updated on the Workout

Intra is 90g cyclic dextrin, 50g peptopro, 5g creatine


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> Meal 1 in
> 
> • 150g chicken, 4 whole eggs, 100g oats, 50g jam, 100g berries, 7g coconut oil.
> 
> ...


 That's a serious breakfast! Haha!

what's with the baby rice, is it quick to digest? I also heard that coconut oil is good for ore workout due to the rate the fats are available for fuel.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Youdontknowme said:


> That's a serious breakfast! Haha!
> 
> what's with the baby rice, is it quick to digest? I also heard that coconut oil is good for ore workout due to the rate the fats are available for fuel.


 Haha yea alot of my meals are quite big at the minute :whistling: the babyrice is just a carbbthat digests very easily and the volume of food is low for the amount of carbs it provides. So perfect for pre workout in my opinion as I don't want anything sitting heavy. The coconut oil is just for the added fats for that meal really.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Quick update. So now we begin to do a tidy up before pushing back up again. Calories reduced very slightly. Reduced by around 200 and will go from there. We still have another 15 weeks to tidy and push before prep. Hoping can maybe push to mid 260s before prep maybe 270 but that would probably be an untidy 270 to be honest but we shall see.
> 
> Rest day today then push tomorrow. Will post up my workout for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 190487


 Look fu**ing class, especially at that weight.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Look fu**ing class, especially at that weight.


 Thanks mate. Hoping to push to a reasonably tidyish mid 260s. Let's see tho hey haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So today's session and meals.

Meal - 1

• 150g chicken, 4 whole eggs, 7g coconut oil, 100g oats, 50g jam, 100g berries

Meal - 2

• 100g babyrice, 50g whey, 20g raisins

Train (Push) - intra 90g cyclic dextrin, 50g peptopro, 5g creatine

Ex - 1 - seated military press - 1 loading 120kg for 5.5 reps, 1 backoff 105kg 11 reps

Ex - 2 - low incline barbell press - attempted 140kg got 2 and felt off so re racked and done 130kg for 6, 1 backoff 100kg for 16 reps

Ex - 3 - machine chest press 2 loading for 12 and 10 of the stack

Ex - 4 - Machine dips - 1 loading of the stack plus 25kg added for 10 reps, 1 backoff of the stack for 14 reps

Ex - 5 - pec deck - 1 loading (i think 69.5kg) for 12 reps, 1 double rest pause of 52.5kg (I think) for 14, 4, 4

Ex - 6 - machine side laterals - 3 loading, 50kg for 12, 40kg for 14, 30kg for 14

Ex - 7 - single arm tricep extension (with a cuff type of attachment) 2 loading for 12-14 (no idea what the weight was) plates are blank

Post workout - 135g rice krispies, 50g whey, 2 rice krispies square bars.

Meal 4 - 250g chicken, 65g rice, 30g cheese, 2 wraps

Still have 2 more meals left but not had these two yet. Very good session today. Now we rest ready for pull tomorrow.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> So today's session and meals.
> 
> Meal - 1
> 
> ...


 What are your macros on those cals mate?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> So today's session and meals.
> 
> Meal - 1
> 
> ...


 Your post workout is pretty much the same as mine, but I have 120g rice crispies and mix the whey up with oat milk, proper yummy


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> What are your macros on those cals mate?


 Can't remember them exactly off the top of my head but training day roughly around the 800g mark for carbs. I'll work it out in a sec.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Youdontknowme said:


> Your post workout is pretty much the same as mine, but I have 120g rice crispies and mix the whey up with oat milk, proper yummy


 I was on 150g but brought it down for this tidy up phase. Love this meal haha


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

jeffj said:


> I was on 150g but brought it down for this tidy up phase. Love this meal haha


 My favourite is between post workout and my evening meal, 120g mixed berries, 250g fat free yog and 50g granola. Mmmmmmm


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today was a really good workout.

Workout was pull....

Ex - 1 - Machine pullover. 1 loading 180kg for 6, 1 backoff 140kg for 12

Ex - 2 - close grip pull down (vbar) 1 loading 110kg for 6, 1 backoff 90kg for 13

Ex - 3 - chest support row, 1 loading 100kg for 6, 1 backoff 80kg for 11

Ex - 4 - SLDL's 1 loading 185kg for 4, 1 backoff 160kg for 11

Ex - 5 - single arm lat row. 1 loading 80kg for 7, 1 backoff 60kg for 12

Ex - 6 - Rear delt (pec deck) 3 loading for 15 on each set (didn't even look at the weight stack. Just gauged it it felt good

Ex - 7 - Single arm dumbell preacher curl 2 loading 20kg for 10-12 each arm


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another solid pull session in the bag. Won't post it up as it's basically the same as the last pull session I posted before this post. Overall very good tho.

Down another 2lb on this tidy up. Hoping we can nail this tidy up and then push back up again. Prep starts in around 14 weeks.

Quick update below. Not the best quality pictures tho.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mate great log and looking awesome! do you have ny links to the push, pull legs workout you do? I like the look of it and bored out y head with my routine.....


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey so been a while since I been on here. I've still be grafting and getting sh*t done. Just didn't think many people were interested. I've now started prep for my upcoming shows. I had a good off season run. Manage to get to a high of 253lb then had a small tidy up to around 240lb and now we're into prep for this now.

Hope everyone is keeping ok.

So just waiting for bloods then I'll be back blasting ready for this prep.

Cycle will be 700mg test e, 500mg npp and 500mg EQ.

currently on a push/pull/legs routine with home training currently until gyms reopen. Will post a little update below.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Legs are in pieces after my leg session. Typical leg sessions currently due to home training are..

• Banded single leg hamstring curl

• dumbbell hamstring curl

• Barbell squats

• split squat

• sissy squats

• calve raises

Volume has increased slightly from the norm due to the weight I have access to. But it's working so far. Still got a decent amount of weight and equipment but no access to 500kg of weights :whistling:

Legs have managed to hold so far. Will post update below.

Currently still on cruise will start my blast this week ready to nail this prep


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So prep is going well so far. Weight is say at 230lb currently. Strength is moving up. Still training from home until these gyms open tho. I'll try keep updating more. Just wasn't sure there was much interest. Hope everyone is keeping ok.

Currently back on bits now. On 700mg test e, 500mg npp, 500mg eq week. Also just started 25mcg t3 and 20mcg clen.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Prep going well. Still having to train from home currently. I'm around 9 weeks out now. No drug changes yet. Food still relatively high and cardio is at 30 minutes on wake on rest days. Currently sat around 223.5lb having 4 days full rest before pushing hard again (cardio and steps still in) this sh&t is hard in lockdown but will be worth it.

Hope everyone knows keeping ok.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Today was a really good workout.
> 
> Workout was pull....
> 
> ...


 What machine pullover do you use mate? Got any pics?

Looking very solid.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> What machine pullover do you use mate? Got any pics?
> 
> Looking very solid.


 Like this mate..and thank you.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Like this mate..and thank you.
> 
> View attachment 197479


 Cheers mate. Hammer strength? I really want to get one for my home gym. Looking at primal range.

Have you used any others? Do you rate it?

I used one in the monster gym in Bangkok and fu**ing loved how it felt


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Cheers mate. Hammer strength? I really want to get one for my home gym. Looking at primal range.
> 
> Have you used any others? Do you rate it?
> 
> I used one in the monster gym in Bangkok and fu**ing loved how it felt


 I've used this and a nautilus one. Very good machines. One of my favourite to be honest.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing ok. Training is still going well. Slight dip in strength but nothing major. Food still relatively high. Swapped out some drugs and added some.

So took the npp out and replaced with tren a, added anavar and upped clen dose slightly.

On nights at the minute so will keep update short and sweet. But so far going well...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Home Pull workout today

• Single arm lat pull down - 3 sets

• Dumbbell pullovers - 2 sets

• Chest supported row machine - 2 sets

• Dumbbell chest supported row - 2 sets

• Single arm dumbbell row - 2 sets

• Banded chins - 1 set to failure

• Rear delt flyes - 4 sets superset with rear delt hangs

• Single arm dumbbell curl - 3 sets

Slowly coming in..just trying to hold that fullness while getting the fat off.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Not much exciting going on yet. Some slight food changes this week. Dropped a small amount of carbs out added 5 minutes extra to my cardio on rest days and now added in 30 minutes of cardio to training days as of yesterday.

Swapped the NPP for Tren A and added in some anavar at 50mg a day. (Only been about 3 days)

Had a good push workout yesterday and doing pull tonight. I'm now here doing my cardio at 5.30am bored so thought I do a quick update haha.

Hope everyone is keeping well...not sure if people are actually interested in this log but f*ck it.

Quick update..


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jeffj said:


> Hope everyone is keeping well...not sure if people are actually interested in this log but f*ck it.
> 
> Quick update..


 Looking good mate,

I've quoted this specific bit to say not only are logs badly needed on this forum (I'll start up again myself when I actually look like I lift weights again) but also to say that just because people don't always interact doesn't mean they arn't following.

Personally I follow every regularly updated log on here and rarely interact as with most logs they often just tick along without any request for input.

What's the clen moved up to, 40mcg? and what dose do you tend / intend to max out on this cut?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Looking good mate,
> 
> I've quoted this specific bit to say not only are logs badly needed on this forum (I'll start up again myself when I actually look like I lift weights again) but also to say that just because people don't always interact doesn't mean they arn't following.
> 
> ...


 Yea would be good to have more logs on here. Especially to help motivate people with all this sh*t that's been going on.

And yea that's true.

The clen is currently at 80mcg and the tren is at 600mg per week. Will probably stay at this dose now. Test is dropped to 300mg.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Little update..strength still high. Food has come down slightly.

Cardio is 30mins on training days and 45 mins on rest days currently.

Weight as of today was 218lb. Still alot more fat to come off. But coming in slowly to hold that muscle and fullness. In robot mode now just getting it done. This will be rewarding for me, regardless what happens, pretty much all of this prep was done in lockdown. So that keeps me pushing forward


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another strong pull day done. Strength is holding right now. Another 1lb drop. Things starting to move quickly now, so will see how this goes over the next few weeks.

Current diet is

Training day -

• meal 1 - 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 200g chicken

• meal 2 - 300g chicken, 10g evoo

• meal 3 - 300g fat free Greek yoghurt, 30g protein from whey, 100g apple

• meal 4 - 300g chicken, 40g rice

• meal 5 - pre workout - 60g babyrice, 60g protein from whey, 20g sunflower seeds

• intra - 40g cyclic dextrin, 60g peptopro, 5g creatine

• post workout - 110g rice krispies, 60g protein from whey

Rest day -

• meal 1 - 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 200g chicken

• meal 2 - 300g chicken, 100g pineapple

• meal 3 - 50g cream of rice, 60g protein from whey, 45g berries, 10g peanut butter

• meal 4 - 200g 5% fat beef, 100g chicken

• meal 5 - 300g chicken, 200g white potato

• meal 6 - 300g chicken, 40g rice

• meal 7 - 300g fat free Greek yoghurt, 30g protein from whey, 20g peanut butter

Chipping away daily...hope everyone is keeping ok 6 days to go for gyms opening.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Yea would be good to have more logs on here. Especially to help motivate people with all this sh*t that's been going on.
> 
> And yea that's true.
> 
> The clen is currently at 80mcg and the tren is at 600mg per week. Will probably stay at this dose now. Test is dropped to 300mg.


 Do you not get any issues with sleep?

Sorry I know you said before but who is coaching you?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Do you not get any issues with sleep?
> 
> Sorry I know you said before but who is coaching you?


 Not really mate. And Jordan Peters


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

jeffj said:


> Not really mate. And Jordan Peters


 How long you been with him now? He does he compare to others in your experience?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Legs look mint by the way


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> How long you been with him now? He does he compare to others in your experience?


 Just over 2 years now mate. Really rate him as a coach. He doesn't f*ck around. Which to be honest, is a good thing.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Quick update. After my nights I was looking a little flat, so cardio reduced from 45mins to 30mins and clen reduced from 120mcg to 80mcg to see how went.

Weight is sat at 217lb this morning. Still a little flat but not as flat as I was.

Gyms open tomorrow! Cannot wait to get in there not gonna lie.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

First day back in the gym yesterday and done legs. Surprisingly felt really strong. I manged to beat a few numbers from pre lockdown from off season too. So was quite surprised. Felt so good to be back in there. Nothing major to update today. Not much changed but will be making changes from Thursday. So will keep you updated.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another quick update. Hope you're all well and enjoying your first week back in the gym. Actually been a very good one for me. Done legs Monday and managed to matched some exercises weight/reps from pre lockdown and even from off season.

Had push yesterday and managed to match weight/reps from pre lockdown too. I've noticed energy dips quick throughout the session now tho and pump is harder to get. More than likely due to the lower carbs.

Bodyweight is sitting at 215.5lb this morning. Still way more to come off tho. But feeling pretty decent.

I have pull tonight. So will update later on tonight.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So coach decided on a refeed today. First refeed all prep. So today is a rest day and every meal has carbs in. Total of about 500g carb. Will check look and weight tomorrow and see where we're at.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking good as always thought you'd be heavierr than 215!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking good as always thought you'd be heavierr than 215!


 Thanks mate. I started prep at 253lb haha. Fat sh*t


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Looking lovely. :thumbup1:

Don't reply if you don't want to (I'm being a tad lazy as only skimmed the 20 pages!). Your first post you was 233lb, about 6/7 weeks ago. But you stated you started prep at 253lb? So you've put on 20lb and lost 38lb in that time? Am I being stupid? Cos that's pretty mental.

You look more than 215lb but that can only be a compliment ^_^


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Looking lovely. :thumbup1:
> 
> Don't reply if you don't want to (I'm being a tad lazy as only skimmed the 20 pages!). Your first post you was 233lb, about 6/7 weeks ago. But you stated you started prep at 253lb? So you've put on 20lb and lost 38lb in that time? Am I being stupid? Cos that's pretty mental.
> 
> You look more than 215lb but that can only be a compliment ^_^


 First Post was my last prep...the last few pages are after a decent off season and my next prep. Basically decided to log my new prep on the same log for ease.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Looking lovely. :thumbup1:
> 
> Don't reply if you don't want to (I'm being a tad lazy as only skimmed the 20 pages!). Your first post you was 233lb, about 6/7 weeks ago. But you stated you started prep at 253lb? So you've put on 20lb and lost 38lb in that time? Am I being stupid? Cos that's pretty mental.
> 
> You look more than 215lb but that can only be a compliment ^_^


 Also first post was feb 2019 not 2021 haha


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

My bad, it says 2019. As you were :lol:

(it's been a long day!!)

:confused1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DACTT said:


> My bad, it says 2019. As you were :lol:
> 
> (it's been a long day!!)
> 
> :confused1:


 :thumbup1: :beer: haha


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Tbh even in that time it's very good.

I'll have to keep an eye on this one. I'll have a proper read this time.... :confused1: :lol:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Tbh even in that time it's very good.
> 
> I'll have to keep an eye on this one. I'll have a proper read this time.... :confused1: :lol:


 Haha thanks mate. Let's see what I can pull out the bag. To be honest will be rewarding regardless, as it was all pretty much done in lockdown from home.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

jeffj said:


> Haha thanks mate. Let's see what I can pull out the bag. To be honest will be rewarding regardless, as it was all pretty much done in lockdown from home.


 Will have a good read.

Ah yeah, the experience alone of going all the way to a show will be worth it. A true test of ones will power. Never done a show but a few PL'ing meets and tbh that was tough enough trying to make weight. :lol: . Good luck bud.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update..

Refeed done yesterday. Woke up exactly the same weight bit alot fuller. Check in sent over. Meal 1 in. Will then have another meal which will be my pre workout and then get ready for legs..


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another 2 from earlier..


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Been following for a while . Looking good chap :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Been following for a while . Looking good chap :thumbup1:


 Thanks man. Appreciate it. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg workout done. Very good workout. Strength was good. Took it a little easier due to some leg pain I've had since last week. But overall very good session. Refeed yesterday seemed to do the trick. Waiting for some feedback today from JP then will update.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So feedback from the coach..is another refeed day tomorrow. So will be interesting to see how this goes for Monday. And it's push day too. Will update over the weekend. Just finishing my steps for the day. Then will get my final meals in and try get an early night ready for 5am fasted cardio


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

5am cardio done..

First meal of 200g chicken, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites and 85g oats going in. Let's see how this day treats me.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

All meals went in yesterday perfectly. No bloat, no digestion issues. Total of around 500g carbs went in. Woke up this morning at 216lb..today is push, so will update later how the workout went. Back to lower food today.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So coach I'd happy with where we're heading. Back on 'normal' diet again for a few days to check new baseline. Then adjust from there. Got a pull session tonight. Can't wait to get in there to be honest.

So far 30 minutes fasted cardio done this morning, 3 meals in and steps about half way through my target. Just resting for an hour then will have meal 4. Will keep any relevant updates. Upto date..hope you're all good.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Today's update..back down to lower food days. No refeeds as of yet. Performance in the gym still good. Weight dropped from 216lb Sunday to 213lb today. Now onto daily check ins. Have added winstrol in now too at 50mg a day. Today is a leg day, will post my workout up later today.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Leg day was a strong one. Very good connection with exercises and strength still there even this close. Woke up this morning at 212.5lb

Doing push today.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Leg day was a strong one.


 Looking good mate and glad to see it's all going well :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

2 rest days in a row due to work commitments. Then back onto pull Monday. Changes coming more often. Just grafting the seat few weeks while trying to hold the fullness. Will have some better updates after this weekend.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So weight is hovering around 213lb currently. Coming in alot fuller tho this time. Just trying to balance holding that fullness/size while getting the fat off. Had to have 2 rest days in a row over the weekend and back in for pull later tonight. So will keep you updated. I'm off for a day of tattooing now haha :thumb


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking very solid mate. When is show day?


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Cronus said:


> Looking very solid mate. When is show day?


 Thank you. 2 weeks mate.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another solid session yesterday. Done pull. Sessions are getting harder now. Strength is there but energy flags pretty quick. So need to push even harder for those sets/reps

Woke up today at 211lb, still more to come off and .are some changes. But going well.

Diet still the same so far. Possibly making some changes over the next few days. But will keep you updated


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing good. Some more changes from yesterday. Cardio has been upped from 30 minutes daily to now 50 minutes daily and clen increased from 80mcg to 120mcg. Some food changes too. To both training day and rest day food. This morning was 211lb. Should see some pretty good changes over the next few days. Today is pull. Can't wait to get in there. Volume slightly reduced to allow for better recovery.

Also on a side note I've currently got a bad delt due to pip from my test shot. Had it in my quad a few weeks back too. So that's annoying. Hard to move my shoulder at the minute.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

Looking better and better. Can see some nice vascularity coming through, especially in those tear drops. Backs coming in nice too. The famous Christmas tree starting to show. All good signs.

Are you planning on shaving soon? I'm blessed with body fur too and feel I can get a proper prospective on definition without the fuzz. Obviously will be done before show but just a thought.

Keep at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

DACTT said:


> Looking better and better. Can see some nice vascularity coming through, especially in those tear drops. Backs coming in nice too. The famous Christmas tree starting to show. All good signs.
> 
> Are you planning on shaving soon? I'm blessed with body fur too and feel I can get a proper prospective on definition without the fuzz. Obviously will be done before show but just a thought.
> 
> Keep at it mate :thumbup1:


 Haha yea mate. I've just been lazy with it. Think I'm actually going to take the hair off tonight and see how I look then. Probably completely different haha.

But yea should see some decent changes now with the changes to the plan. Will keep you lot updated. Just finished a pull workout. Felt really good actually. Strength good, energy dipping tho. Actually managed to hold majority of strength for longer than expected.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Man this is getting me tired now haha..peak week feels. Constantly wanting to sleep. Although had a strong leg session yesterday. Last one before show day. Just got push and pull sessions to go. Strength was very good yesterday.

Weight this morning was 210lb getting slowly tighter. Few more days to nail it.

On rest day today and zero carbs so I'm sure this is going to show and feel haha.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Weight this morning was 210lb getting slowly tighter. Few more days to nail it.
> 
> On rest day today and zero carbs so I'm sure this is going to show and feel haha.


 Looking good Jeff, that shave certainly benefited you :thumbup1:


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Man this is getting me tired now haha..peak week feels. Constantly wanting to sleep. Although had a strong leg session yesterday. Last one before show day. Just got push and pull sessions to go. Strength was very good yesterday.
> 
> Weight this morning was 210lb getting slowly tighter. Few more days to nail it.
> 
> ...


 Whenever I get lazy in the gym thinking I look good I always come here, get depressed then try kill myself in the gym the next time I go :lol:

Looking class as always mate


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Towel said:


> Whenever I get lazy in the gym thinking I look good I always come here, get depressed then try kill myself in the gym the next time I go :lol:
> 
> Looking class as always mate


 I still like your body babe x


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Cronus said:


> I still like your body babe x


 Knew I could count on you ^_^


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

TURBS said:


> Looking good Jeff, that shave certainly benefited you :thumbup1:


 Thanks man..appreciate it. Feels weird that's for sure haha


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> Whenever I get lazy in the gym thinking I look good I always come here, get depressed then try kill myself in the gym the next time I go :lol:
> 
> Looking class as always mate


 Hahaha...love it. Hope you're keeping well mate. Not long now


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another day in peak week. 7.5 litres of water to get down today. Peeing all night long haha. Woke up this morning at 208lb. Alot tighter and leaner but also very flat. Can't wait until those carbs go in. I'm pretty much zero carbs now besides my post workout.

About to do my last push workout before show day.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Another day in peak week. 7.5 litres of water to get down today. Peeing all night long haha. Woke up this morning at 208lb. Alot tighter and leaner but also very flat. Can't wait until those carbs go in. I'm pretty much zero carbs now besides my post workout.
> 
> About to do my last push workout before show day.
> 
> ...


 You got any coaching slots open :lol:

If both my legs were the size of one of yours I'd be happy


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> You got any coaching slots open :lol:
> 
> If both my legs were the size of one of yours I'd be happy


 Haha I'm coaching your mate actually.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

jeffj said:


> Haha I'm coaching your mate actually.


 I know, he's already bigger than me the ****er


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Towel said:


> I know, he's already bigger than me the ****er


 Hahaha :whistling: hope you're doing well mate. Keep in touch man


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

205lb this morning..flat as a pancake but carbs now going in. Around 700g today. The we will see how the look is. Tan is later today. So will give an update later today on the look.


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow, First time reading this. You look insane!



jeffj said:


> 205lb this morning..flat as a pancake but carbs now going in. Around 700g today. The we will see how the look is. Tan is later today. So will give an update later today on the look.
> 
> View attachment 199937
> 
> ...


 Wow, First time reading this. You look insane!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Felix11 said:


> Wow, First time reading this. You look insane!
> 
> Wow, First time reading this. You look insane!


 Thanks man. Really appreciate it. I'll keep you lot updated and update this later tonight when carbs are in and tan is on.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Tan on, 7 meals innwith around 700g carbs. Got 3 more small meals in the morning to get in and my next coat of tan and be on stage around 10.30am.

These pictures were taken after 4 meals yesterday. Updating now as I forgot and keep getting up to pee haha.

I'll keep you lot updated.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

More food in this morning about another 160g carbs so far and then having a muffin 60 mins pre stage. Also just got back from another coat of tan (pics are pre coat)


----------



## Felix11 (Mar 22, 2021)

Best of luck mate!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks mate. Appreciate it


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So show day all wrapped up. I came 2nd and going on to do the finals in August. More than happy with the look I brought to the stage this time way improved over last prep. Weighed in at 207lb and better conditioned too. Will post up better pictures soon but now we work for those finals in August.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Well done! Onwards & upwards!

fu**ing stoked for ya xx


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks man..safe to say the condition was much better..


----------



## 127071 (Feb 17, 2021)

Congrats Jeff! Shoulda take first for that beard alone :beer:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha thanks mate..onto the next now and just come in better. Back on plan today. Which I'm actually happy about. I like routine and consistency. Feel weird when I'm out of it.

Here's another 2 shots from yesterday (before 3rd coat of tan)


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Got some of the stage shots back..some are decent some not so much. To be honest, the lighting was pretty sh*t

First day back in the gym today for legs. Cannot wait!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Grats on the placing mate, you look crisp :thumbup1: .

Was your left knee operated on?

Just noticed the scar.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

swole troll said:


> Grats on the placing mate, you look crisp :thumbup1: .
> 
> Was your left knee operated on?
> 
> Just noticed the scar.


 Thank you..appreciate it

Yea I completely tore my tendon and had to have it reattached. Got screws in my knee now :mellow:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jeffj said:


> Thank you..appreciate it
> 
> Yea I completely tore my tendon and had to have it reattached. Got screws in my knee now :mellow:


 Crazy how good a job they did, aside from the scar you'd never know.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea to be fair they did an amazing job on the surgery and then I just was very strict with my rehab/recovery


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So we had 4 days off plan but with a goal if a daily set amount of macros. So technically I wasn't off plan as i still prepped all my food dialu but with a set amount of macros. I had 1 day post show where I allowed myself to eat whatever I craved/wanted and to be honest. I didn't go crazy at all. Just a few minor things like a few cookies and some crisps etc.

Now I'm back on plan, 11 weeks out to the British Finals. Aim is to come in tighter and drier and I've been doing daily vacuums, which I will do up until the show.

I have started a new training split too. Which I'm buzzing about.

Will update better tomorrow. And anyone interested in the food side too.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

jeffj said:


> So we had 4 days off plan but with a goal if a daily set amount of macros. So technically I wasn't off plan as i still prepped all my food dialu but with a set amount of macros. I had 1 day post show where I allowed myself to eat whatever I craved/wanted and to be honest. I didn't go crazy at all. Just a few minor things like a few cookies and some crisps etc.
> 
> Now I'm back on plan, 11 weeks out to the British Finals. Aim is to come in tighter and drier and I've been doing daily vacuums, which I will do up until the show.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate what gym is that? Looks familiar not in hyde is it


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking good mate what gym is that? Looks familiar not in hyde is it


 No mate not in Hyde this one


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Legs are killing from leg day Monday. Was a VERY good session. All numbers bang on. Reps perfect. Was really good.

Doing a new push workout tonight. Will post up later for those interested.

10 days post show. Condition holding relatively well. Feeling fuller from the extra food.

10.5 weeks out from next show.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Weight today. 11 days post show is 218lb. Stage weight was 205-206lb so not bad at all for almost 2 weeks post show and increased food.

10.5 weeks to improve and bring better.

Done push from my new split last night. Felt amazing.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Seeing as it's pull day..here's a back update too haha. I'll post the pull workout up later for those interested. Can't wait to get at it...


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Pull day felt perfect...very good workout. Checking in tomorrow. So will give a better more accurate update of look and weight etc..

Double Paused SLDL's felt juicy haha.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So today I checked in at 216.5lb so down 1.5lb from Thursday. Things are balancing out slowly post show. I'm around 11lb up from show day weight. So nothing crazy. Right now it's just about hiding this performance and muscle. Until we need to get these lbs off and get dry and hard again.

Today was legs rotation too. And the workout was amazing! One of the best sessions in a long time!! Lots of different rep variations and exercises. Also including side laterals and biceps in on my leg sessions too for that extra frequency.

25 rep hack squats are no joke! Haha.

Quick update below...

P.s thats not my tackle in that hamstring picture honest :whistling:


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Very productive push workout. All numbers up while in prep. Workout went as follows...

• Pec deck - 1 set 8-9 2 sec pause, 1 set 10-11

• Low incline smith press - 1 set 6-7, 1 set 8-10

• High incline machine press - 1 set 6-7, 1 set 8-10, straight into superset with front dumbell raise to failure

• Dip machine - 1 set 8-10, 1 set 12-15, take 5 breaths then go again to failure

• Seated cable fly - 1 rest pause set into stretch

• Dual rope tricep extention - 1 set 7-8, 1 set 5-6, 1 set 10-12

• Single arm overhead dumbell extention - 1 set 12-13 reps with 3 sec pause on stretch

• Machine side laterals - 1 set 7-8 2 secs hold, 1 set 8-12 no hold

• Standing single arm Cuffed side laterals - 1 set 8-10, 1 set 15-20

• Abs - 3 sets 15-20


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

jeffj said:


> thats not my tackle in that hamstring picture honest


 Regardless - R2D2, in the corner, looks impressed.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

So quick update..weight is hovering at 217lb. We don't really want this to move at the minute. Performance in the gym is very good and all numbers are increasing. Reps and weight. So we're managing to maintain the bodyweight and condition relatively well while increasing Performance. Ready to drop the hammer soon and get more fat off. 9 weeks out today. Currently cruising, no cardio, no clen etc so a few tools left to play with yet.

Amazing leg session the other day and very strong push session yesterday.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

jeffj said:


> Amazing leg session the other day and very strong push session yesterday.


 Superb condition mate


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Another solid check in. Weight is hovering around 219lb at the minute. The plan is to keep it here while increasing performance before we start to bring it down for the show. Training has been very good. Lifts been increasing each session. No changes to food or drugs. Still cruising at the minute. Before going back on cycle for the remainder of the prep.

Little update below. Today is a rest day and then in for legs tomorrow.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Been a solid week of training. Some very good sessions. Numbers up on all lifts. Weight is holding. Another week on cruise before adjustments are made for this part of prep. Watching people compete this weekend has got me mad to get back up on stage.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Things are going well. Back on cycle now. Only 5 days in but current cycle is as follows.

200mg test, 200mg eq, 400mg mast, 600mg tren, 75mg anavar, 20mcg clen, 37.5mcg t3

20 minutes cardio introduced daily on wake as of today.

Sessions have been really strong. Numbers still moving up and beating everything in the log. So in a good place right now. Especially as only 5 days in on cycle. So should hopefully be a decent rest of the prep.

View attachment 201505


View attachment 201507


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Things are going well. Back on cycle now. Only 5 days in but current cycle is as follows.

200mg test, 200mg eq, 400mg mast, 600mg tren, 75mg anavar, 20mcg clen, 37.5mcg t3

20 minutes cardio introduced daily on wake as of today.

Sessions have been really strong. Numbers still moving up and beating everything in the log. So in a good place right now. Especially as only 5 days in on cycle. So should hopefully be a decent rest of the prep.

View attachment 201505


View attachment 201507


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Looking fantastic as always :thumbup1:

Is the test low only for prep or do you keep it low during off season aswell


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Simon90 said:


> Looking fantastic as always :thumbup1:
> 
> Is the test low only for prep or do you keep it low during off season aswell


 Only for this portion of prep mate. In the off season it goes higher.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope everyone is doing ok. I came away from this as it seemed after the page update. I couldn't find my log and also it didn't seem many people were active. Plus to be honest. I just kept my head down and grafted the rest of prep.

I done my show. And ended up coming second. 

The goal now after speaking with coach is to come away into a long off season and really push that growth in size and strength. Going to take the whole year off competing next year I think. And spend it in off season improving.

Anyways new diet in place now with more food of course. And the big push begins.

Here's a quick update below of show day condition etc.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Mango (Jun 15, 2020)

Well done, seriously impressive result!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Mango said:


> Well done, seriously impressive result!


Thanks alot mate. Appreciate it


----------



## Adee (Jul 4, 2020)

Well done 
you done good coming second first show thanks for the update


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Update with what's going on. So post show I was toying with the idea of doing a few more shows or going back into off season. After speaking with my coach we decided due to the long term goal, it was better to go back into a long off season to make the improvements needed to be more competitive on stage and try be in the mix at bigger shows and potential pro card shows eventually. So as it stands we're now in off season for at least a good 12 months. Maybe 18 months before the next prep.

3 weeks into off season...Strength is in a good place. Condition is reasonably ok. Currently around 5k cals. Weight is sat just below 230lb. Currently on a cruise too.

Updates below..


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Read a lot of your excellent journal Jeff, you got in top condition and did very well in the competition. Well done!


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Brian Multigym said:


> Read a lot of your excellent journal Jeff, you got in top condition and did very well in the competition. Well done!


Thanks mate. Appreciate it. Better to come. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

OK thanks!


----------

